# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitioliikenteen linjastosuunnitelma 2014 - 2024

## Joonas Pio

HSL järjestää tarjouskilpailun, jonka kohteena on konsulttityö raitioliikenteen linjastosuunnitelman 2014-2024 laatimiseksi.

Hankintailmoitus HILMAssa

----------


## aki

Linjastosuunnitelma ilmeisesti laaditaan sen pohjalta että raitioverkosto on laajentunut vuoteen 2024 mennessä useille uusille alueille, kuten Kruunuvuori, Kalasatama, Munkkivuori ja Munkkisaari/Hernesaari.

----------


## 339-DF

Aika pelottavalta kuulostaa. Kuinkakohan monta ratikkavuoroa HSL aikoo yrittää niistää pois?

Arvaukseni on, että suunnitelmaan tulee lähivuosille ehdotus/suositus, jossa vuoromäärä vähenee huomattavasti. Sitten tulee kauemmas tulevaisuuteen sijoittuvia skenaarioita, joissa on uudisratoja ja lisää liikennettä. Toteutukseen näistä etenee tuo lähivuosien suositus, sen sijaan skenaarioista mikään ei toteudu.

Saatte syyttää pessimistiksi. Nyt vaan odotetaan. Kymmenen vuoden päästä sitten tiedämme, mitä tapahtui.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Linjastosuunnitelma ilmeisesti laaditaan sen pohjalta että raitioverkosto on laajentunut vuoteen 2024 mennessä useille uusille alueille, kuten Kruunuvuori, Kalasatama, Munkkivuori ja Munkkisaari/Hernesaari.


Eikös tuolla anneta ymmärtää, että perustuisi suunnilleen kokonaiskehittämisselvityksen rataverkolle. Sivu 31.

Kaikki mainitsemasi ovat tuolla mukana ja lisäksi Ilmala ja uusi ratalinja Käpylässä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ratikkalinjojen 2, 3 ja 7 muutoksista on kirjoitus Helsingin Sanomissa 16.2.2017. Kirjoituksen voi lukea myös menemällä ensin metro.fi-sivulle.

Artikkelissa tarkastellaan muutosta aika lailla Kampin näkökulmasta ja kirjoituksen sävy on kovin kriittinen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikkalinjojen 2, 3 ja 7 muutoksista on kirjoitus Helsingin Sanomissa 16.2.2017. Kirjoituksen voi lukea myös menemällä ensin metro.fi-sivulle.
> 
> Artikkelissa tarkastellaan muutosta aika lailla Kampin näkökulmasta ja kirjoituksen sävy on kovin kriittinen.


Se on syystäkin kriittinen. Tuo muutos on todella kummallinen eikä sitä voi liiaksi kritisoida. Minusta oikea ratkaisu olisi pitää linja 2 nykyisellään ja panna linja 1 Arkadiankadulle. Ymmärrän ajatuksen pitkistä yhteisistä osuuksista ja tiheistä yhteisvuoroväleistä, mutta tuossa on käytännössä kyse ainoastaan Eläinmuseon, Lasipalatsin ja Kampin pysäkeistä. Näistä Eläinmuseolla ei ole nyt ollenkaan ratikkaliikennettä, joten 10 min vv (yksi linja) on huikea parannus nykytilanteeseen. Kampissa on nyt 10 min vv, jos jatkossakin olisi näin, niin tilanne ei huononisi jos ei paranisikaan.

Lasipalatsin osalta pätee sama kuin Eläinmuseon: jos mielii vaikkapa Töölöntorilta Lasipalatsille, nyt sinne ei ole yhteyttä ollenkaan. Jos jatkossa olisi yksi linja ja 10 min vv, se olisi nykyiseen verrattuna aivan riittävä parannus.

Raili-linjasto on kokonaisuutena onnistunut, mutta tämä outous sieltä kyllä pitäisi vielä saada pois ennen elokuuta. Kustannusvaikutukset kaiketi nolla.

PS:nä voisi vielä sanoa, että lehtijutun mukaan Fredan puuttuvaa rataa ei tule ainakaan ennen vuotta 2025. Ei kuulosta kovin hyvältä. HSL tahtoo jatkaa E-Helsingin armotonta bussirallia, mikä tosin ei tullut yllätyksenä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Se on syystäkin kriittinen. Tuo muutos on todella kummallinen eikä sitä voi liiaksi kritisoida. Minusta oikea ratkaisu olisi pitää linja 2 nykyisellään ja panna linja 1 Arkadiankadulle. Ymmärrän ajatuksen pitkistä yhteisistä osuuksista ja tiheistä yhteisvuoroväleistä, mutta tuossa on käytännössä kyse ainoastaan Eläinmuseon, Lasipalatsin ja Kampin pysäkeistä. Näistä Eläinmuseolla ei ole nyt ollenkaan ratikkaliikennettä, joten 10 min vv (yksi linja) on huikea parannus nykytilanteeseen. Kampissa on nyt 10 min vv, jos jatkossakin olisi näin, niin tilanne ei huononisi jos ei paranisikaan.
> 
> Lasipalatsin osalta pätee sama kuin Eläinmuseon: jos mielii vaikkapa Töölöntorilta Lasipalatsille, nyt sinne ei ole yhteyttä ollenkaan. Jos jatkossa olisi yksi linja ja 10 min vv, se olisi nykyiseen verrattuna aivan riittävä parannus.
> 
> Raili-linjasto on kokonaisuutena onnistunut, mutta tämä outous sieltä kyllä pitäisi vielä saada pois ennen elokuuta. Kustannusvaikutukset kaiketi nolla.
> 
> PS:nä voisi vielä sanoa, että lehtijutun mukaan Fredan puuttuvaa rataa ei tule ainakaan ennen vuotta 2025. Ei kuulosta kovin hyvältä. HSL tahtoo jatkaa E-Helsingin armotonta bussirallia, mikä tosin ei tullut yllätyksenä.



Olen kysynyt HSL:ltä sitä, että miksei 1 ja 2 voisi mennä eri reittejä mutta Arkadiankadulle kuulemma tarvitaan viiden minuutin vuoroväli; melkoinen tihennys nykyisestä ei mitään linjaa-systeemistä. Kampin ja Taka-Töölön välinen liikenne kuulemma hoituu paremmin busseilla kun matkustajan ei tarvitse miettiä mennäkö ratikka- vai bussitolpalle! Bussit vaan tuppaavat olemaan tarpeeksi täysinäisiä ilman ratikoista siirtyviä matkustajiakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:51 ----------

Oli yllätys, ettei ykkönen tulisi pysähtymään Tehtaankadun pään ja Viiskulman välillä. Se ei sitten auta Eiran sairaalan ja esim. Erottajan välillä kulkevia, he ovat edelleenkin yhden linjan, kolmosen varassa.

----------


## Max

> Oli yllätys, ettei ykkönen tulisi pysähtymään Tehtaankadun pään ja Viiskulman välillä. Se ei sitten auta Eiran sairaalan ja esim. Erottajan välillä kulkevia, he ovat edelleenkin yhden linjan, kolmosen varassa.


Mistä tuo tieto on? Olen kyllä miettinyt asiaa, kun ei siellä oikein ole sopivia korokkeita lähimainkaan... Ja vaihteet ovat kai automatisoimattomat, mutta se varmaan hoidetaan kesän aikana kuntoon.

----------


## iiko

> Lasipalatsin osalta pätee sama kuin Eläinmuseon: jos mielii vaikkapa Töölöntorilta Lasipalatsille, nyt sinne ei ole yhteyttä ollenkaan. Jos jatkossa olisi yksi linja ja 10 min vv, se olisi nykyiseen verrattuna aivan riittävä parannus.


Niin, jos yhteys on sama asia kuin Lasipalatsin pysäkille saapuminen. Sellaista ei ole, mutta Simonkadun mäkeen pääsee eikä sekään ole kaukana Lasipalatsista. Kun jossain keskustelussa hämmästelin, ettei rautatieaseman pysäkiltä pääse uudistuksen jälkeen Olympiaterminaalille suorinta tietä, niin mainittiin Lasipalatsin pysäkille käveleminen.

----------


## Max

> Niin, jos yhteys on sama asia kuin Lasipalatsin pysäkille saapuminen. Sellaista ei ole, mutta Simonkadun mäkeen pääsee eikä sekään ole kaukana Lasipalatsista. Kun jossain keskustelussa hämmästelin, ettei rautatieaseman pysäkiltä pääse uudistuksen jälkeen Olympiaterminaalille suorinta tietä, niin mainittiin Lasipalatsin pysäkille käveleminen.


Ja tuokin ongelma ratkeaisi, jos kakkonen jäisi Kampin-reitilleen. Siitä tosin voisi tulla ongelmaa Mikonkadun radan suhteen, siinä menisi silloin kaksi linjaa molempiin suuntiin ja etelään päin vielä vitonenkin.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Mistä tuo tieto on? Olen kyllä miettinyt asiaa, kun ei siellä oikein ole sopivia korokkeita lähimainkaan... Ja vaihteet ovat kai automatisoimattomat, mutta se varmaan hoidetaan kesän aikana kuntoon.


Se oli Hesarin artikkelissa mutta saattaa tietysti olla toimittajien turinoita.

----------


## hmikko

> Se on syystäkin kriittinen. Tuo muutos on todella kummallinen eikä sitä voi liiaksi kritisoida.


Reittimuutosten tolkullisuuteen puuttumatta, radanpätkän hinnalla revitteleminen otsikossa on kyllä ihan klikkijournalismia. 1,5 miljoonan euron radanpätkälle tulee jutun mukaan kahdeksan vuotta käyttöä ja se on sen jälkeenkin tarpeellinen varayhteys (ja jonain päivänä todennäköisesti osa jotain reittiäkin, jos Fredrikinkadun rataa jatketaan). Aivan normaalia ja pätevää rataverkon pitoa, sanoisin. Metrohankkeiden budjetissa ei piisaisi karkkirahaksikaan.

----------


## j-lu

Sen Fredrikinkadun puuttuvan rataosan pituus muuten on kartasta mitaten 525 metriä.

Onko raitioverkossa yhtä järkevää, yhtä lyhyttä, yhtä edullista parannusta tekemättä? Voisi eim. lopettaa vasemmalle kääntymiset Kaivokadun/Manskun sumpussa tai linjata ykkösen kulkemaan Kampin läpi. Parantaisi Punavuoren saavutettavuutta huomattavasti, että sinne olisi metroasemalta suora raitiovaunuyhteys, joka ei jumittaisi keskustan pahimmassa sumpussa. Olisi varmaan nykyiseen Rautatientorin yhteyteen verrattuna karsittavissa viitisen minuuttia matka-ajasta kävelyineen metrolaiturille. edit: Kolmonen Kaivokadulta Viiskulmaan on ehkä paras esimerkki raitiovaunujen "kävellen olisit jo perillä"  -yhteyksistä.

----------


## MJG

> Olen kysynyt HSL:ltä sitä, että miksei 1 ja 2 voisi mennä eri reittejä mutta Arkadiankadulle kuulemma tarvitaan viiden minuutin vuoroväli; melkoinen tihennys nykyisestä ei mitään linjaa-systeemistä.


Tämä seikka kertoo suunnitelman teoreettisuudesta. Helsingin kaltaisessa katuryteikössä keskellä linjaa oleva tahdistuspätkä ei tule toimimaan kuin sattumalta. Siitä, että R- ja A-kaduilla kulkee kaksi linjaa 10 minuutin vuorovälillä, ei mitenkään seuraa se, että toteutuva vuoroväli olisi viisi minuuttia. On surullista, että tällainen teoreettinen oppikirjatavoite on painavampi suunnittelukriteeri kuin palvelutaso; mitenkään yllätyksellistähän se ei ole.




> Oli yllätys, ettei ykkönen tulisi pysähtymään Tehtaankadun pään ja Viiskulman välillä. Se ei sitten auta Eiran sairaalan ja esim. Erottajan välillä kulkevia, he ovat edelleenkin yhden linjan, kolmosen varassa.


Salaisuus voidaan paljastaa, kun nuija on kopahtanut pöytään. Jos suunnitelmissa olisi sanallakin kerrottu, että me muuten teemme tällaista keskustalinjaa, jolle tulee 600 metrin pysäkkiväli, punakynä olisi aivan varmasti heilahtanut alta kolmen millisekunnin.

Kaiken kaikkiaan suunnitelma ei ole kovin innovatiivinen, vaan enemmänkin muutosta siksi, että on kivaa suunnitella työkavereiden kanssa muutosta. Johonkin Pasilassa olevaan graniittijärkäleeseen on hakattu: "Meillä on enintään 10 linjaa". On kovin outo lähtökohta, että jos johonkin halutaan uusia yhteyksiä, sen pitää aina olla jostain muusta pois. Olkoon nyt vaikka tämä 1/1A: On varmaan aivan järkevää lisätä Töölönlahden pohjoispuolista poikittaisliikennettä, mutta miksi sen pitää tarkoittaa nykyisten yhteyksien lakkauttamista. Miksi ei ajettaisi lisäksi vaikka linjaa 11 Paavalinkirkko-Kallion kirkko-Tuomiokirkko-Pyhän Henrikin kirkko-Agricolan kirkko? Kirkkolinjalla voisi pitää vaikka aamuhartauden. Tai miksi ei olisi 10 linjan sijaan 20 linjaa, jotka siksakkalisivat pitkin ja poikin kaupunkia ja kaupunkilaiset voisivat itse hakeutua sopivalle linjayhdistelmälle ilman, että jossain norsunluutornissa pää punaisena yritetään ennustaa, että onkohan käpyläläisillä suurempi kulkutarve Töölöön vai Hakaniemeen.

----------


## Ketorin

> Johonkin Pasilassa olevaan graniittijärkäleeseen on hakattu: "Meillä on enintään 10 linjaa".


No ei, mutta johonkin on voitukin hakata: "Meillä ei koskaan enää ole yli 110:tä linjaliikenteen raitiovaunua."

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ja vaihteet ovat kai automatisoimattomat, mutta se varmaan hoidetaan kesän aikana kuntoon.


Tarvittavat muutokset tehtiin jo viime syksynä: vaihde Laivurinkadulta Tehtaankadulle toimii sähköllä. Toisessa suunnassa vaihde on yhä manuaalinen, mutta se ei haittaa, koska linjavaunut menevät tästä vaihteesta ensi syksynäkin vain yhteen suuntaan.

----------


## 8.6

> Olen kysynyt HSL:ltä sitä, että miksei 1 ja 2 voisi mennä eri reittejä mutta Arkadiankadulle kuulemma tarvitaan viiden minuutin vuoroväli; melkoinen tihennys nykyisestä ei mitään linjaa-systeemistä. Kampin ja Taka-Töölön välinen liikenne kuulemma hoituu paremmin busseilla kun matkustajan ei tarvitse miettiä mennäkö ratikka- vai bussitolpalle! Bussit vaan tuppaavat olemaan tarpeeksi täysinäisiä ilman ratikoista siirtyviä matkustajiakin.


Se nyt oli varmaan joku hätäisesti keksitty selitys. Parempi selitys olisi ollut, että Aleksin Mannerheimintien päähän tarvitaan kaksi linjaa, kun 7 siirtyy pois, mikä onkin totta, sillä nykyiselläänkin usein on nopeampi kävellä Ylioppilastalolta Senaationtorille, kun ratikkaa ei ole heti tulossa. Ajaminen Kampin kautta Aleksille ei onnistu, koska linja ei kulkisi kummankaan aivan ydikeskustassa aseman läheisyydessä olevan pysäkin eli Lasipalatsin tai Rautatieaseman kautta, ja lisäksi olisi vielä hankala käännös Simonkadulta Mannerheimintielle.

----------


## Huppu

> Sen Fredrikinkadun puuttuvan rataosan pituus muuten on kartasta mitaten 525 metriä.
> 
> Onko raitioverkossa yhtä järkevää, yhtä lyhyttä, yhtä edullista parannusta tekemättä? Voisi eim. lopettaa vasemmalle kääntymiset Kaivokadun/Manskun sumpussa tai linjata ykkösen kulkemaan Kampin läpi. Parantaisi Punavuoren saavutettavuutta huomattavasti, että sinne olisi metroasemalta suora raitiovaunuyhteys, joka ei jumittaisi keskustan pahimmassa sumpussa. Olisi varmaan nykyiseen Rautatientorin yhteyteen verrattuna karsittavissa viitisen minuuttia matka-ajasta kävelyineen metrolaiturille. edit: Kolmonen Kaivokadulta Viiskulmaan on ehkä paras esimerkki raitiovaunujen "kävellen olisit jo perillä"  -yhteyksistä.


Samaa mieltä Fridrikinkadun rataa pitäisi alkaa toteuttaa (ainakin rahoitus ja suunnittelutyö pitkälle) vielä tällä vuosikymmenellä.

----------


## moxu

2/3/7 on yksi linjasuunnittelun järjettömimmistä kukkasista kautta aikain missään. Linjan numeron vaihtuminen kesken matkaa on sekin jo suhteettoman harvinaista, mutta että tekee tämän samalla reissulla peräti kahdesti, lienee kyseenalaista ennätystasoa...
Oikeastaan tuosta riesasta pääsisi sillä, että palauttaisi 3T/3B:n sellaiseksi, mikä se oli ennen Kampin ja Mikonkadun pätkiä. Sitten 7 Länsiterminaali-Kamppi-Mikonkatu-nykyistä seiskan reittiä Pasilaan ja sieltä edelleen Kuusitielle ja 2 Pasilasta länsireittiä Töölön läpi Kamppiin ja siitä edelleen steissin ja Hagiksen kautta Linjoille. Kakkosen pohjoispäähän voisi jättää Ilmala-varauksen.

Mutta koskas näitä muutoksia jaksettaisiin liikaa järkeä käyttäen -siis kuluttajien hyvinvointia ajatellen- tehdä?

----------


## PepeB

> 2/3/7 on yksi linjasuunnittelun järjettömimmistä kukkasista kautta aikain missään. Linjan numeron vaihtuminen kesken matkaa on sekin jo suhteettoman harvinaista, mutta että tekee tämän samalla reissulla peräti kahdesti, lienee kyseenalaista ennätystasoa...
> Oikeastaan tuosta riesasta pääsisi sillä, että palauttaisi 3T/3B:n sellaiseksi, mikä se oli ennen Kampin ja Mikonkadun pätkiä. Sitten 7 Länsiterminaali-Kamppi-Mikonkatu-nykyistä seiskan reittiä Pasilaan ja sieltä edelleen Kuusitielle ja 2 Pasilasta länsireittiä Töölön läpi Kamppiin ja siitä edelleen steissin ja Hagiksen kautta Linjoille. Kakkosen pohjoispäähän voisi jättää Ilmala-varauksen.
> 
> Mutta koskas näitä muutoksia jaksettaisiin liikaa järkeä käyttäen -siis kuluttajien hyvinvointia ajatellen- tehdä?


Mutta tästä on hyvä jatkaa ja ketjuttaa lisää linjoja  :Laughing:

----------


## pehkonen

> Mutta tästä on hyvä jatkaa ja ketjuttaa lisää linjoja


Kunhan Bulsan Eiranrannan välille saadaan kiskot, niin tulee mahdolliseksi uusi Superlinja 1-6-8-9.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Kunhan Bulsan Eiranrannan välille saadaan kiskot, niin tulee mahdolliseksi uusi Superlinja 1-6-8-9.



Eikös jo ensi elokuussa voi 6/6T/8- ketjuun lisätä linjan 9? Ysille ja kasillehan tulee Jätkään yhteinen päättäri.

----------


## MrArakawa

6T:n alkuaikoina oli jonkin verran käytäntöä, että Länsiterminaaliin saapunut 6T lähti ysinä ja toisin päin. Nykyisin vain jotkut terminaalilta halliin lähtevät 6T:n vuorot ajavat ysin reittiä Koskelaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Meneekös nämä superlinjanaljailut nyt vähän överiksi kuitenkin? Tuo 2-3-7 on olosuhteiden pakko ja ratkaisuna osin tilapäinen. Seiska erotetaan siitä heti, kun Rusinapuiston silmukka on valmis.

Se on ihan selvä, että tällaiselle pitkälle linjalle sattuva liikennehäiriö heijastuu kauas sekä ajallisesti että paikallisesti. Aivan kuten 6/8 tänä päivänä. Mutta jos rengaslinjat piti saada pois samalla kun verkko on kuitenkin renkaita varten rakennettu, niin ei tuosta paljon parempaakaan saa. Varsinkaan, kun rahaa on käytettävissä vain rajallisesti.

----------


## MrArakawa

Pienellä fiksailulla onnistunee masterlinja 1-2-3-6-7-8-9. Tällainen superlinja vastaisi hyvin myös keskiverto ratikkamatkustajan tarpeita: tärkeintä ei ole mihin vaunu on menossa, kunhan kyytiin pääsee.  :Laughing:

----------


## moxu

> Meneekös nämä superlinjanaljailut nyt vähän överiksi kuitenkin? Tuo 2-3-7 on olosuhteiden pakko ja ratkaisuna osin tilapäinen. Seiska erotetaan siitä heti, kun Rusinapuiston silmukka on valmis.


Olosuhteiden pakkoja on monenlaisia, tämä ei sellaiselta vaikuta. Kolmosten palauttaminen takaisin oikeille paikoilleen keventäisi jo tuota ketjua ja kakkosen ohjaaminen Linjoille toisi selkeyttä linjastoon ja palauttaisi nykyään tyhjillään seisovaa rataa käyttöön.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Tässä keskustelussa on heitelty monenmoisia "superlinjoja" vaihtuvine tunnuksineen ja 1-(n+1) numeroinnein. 

Heitänpä tähän väliin kysymyksen; Mitä etuja saataisiin yhdistämällä sanotaan linjat 5 ja 9 ? 

Yleispätevällä "Stetson-Harrison menetelmällä" ajateltuna tästä seuraisi että matkustajia palveltaisiin uudella terminaalilinjalla 5, Katajanokan terminaali - Länsisataman terminaalit T1 ja T2. Länsisatamassa linjan 5 numero vaihtuisi 9:ksi ja matka jatkuisi Pasilaan. Pasilasta 9 matkaisi takaisin Länsisatamaan ja sieltä 5:sena taas terminaalikierrokselle. 

Terminaalista terminaaliin linjaa voisi mainostaa helsinkiin tuleville laivamatkustajille. Keskustan Rv liikenne lisääntyisi, varsinkin rautatieaseman palvelutaso kasvaisi. Tulisiko tästä muutoksesta vaunuruuhkaa Rt-Mikonkatu akselille, sen aika näyttää.

Mitä muita asioita tämä linjojen yhdistäminen muuttaisi ?

----------


## tlajunen

> Heitänpä tähän väliin kysymyksen; Mitä etuja saataisiin yhdistämällä sanotaan linjat 5 ja 9 ?


Ysi ei taida jatkossa ajaa länsiterminaalille, vaan sinne kurvaavat 7 ja 6T.

Noin ylipäätään muistelen tällä foorumilla sanotun, että Länsiterminaalin ja Katajanokan terminaalin painotusajat eivät osu oikein yksiin, laivat lähtevät ja saapuvat niihin niin eri aikoihin. Näin ollen molemmissa terminaaleissa käyvä linja kulkisi tyhjänä toisessa päässään.

----------


## Ketorin

> Sen Fredrikinkadun puuttuvan rataosan pituus muuten on kartasta mitaten 525 metriä.
> 
> Onko raitioverkossa yhtä järkevää, yhtä lyhyttä, yhtä edullista parannusta tekemättä? Voisi eim. lopettaa vasemmalle kääntymiset Kaivokadun/Manskun sumpussa tai linjata ykkösen kulkemaan Kampin läpi. Parantaisi Punavuoren saavutettavuutta huomattavasti, että sinne olisi metroasemalta suora raitiovaunuyhteys, joka ei jumittaisi keskustan pahimmassa sumpussa. Olisi varmaan nykyiseen Rautatientorin yhteyteen verrattuna karsittavissa viitisen minuuttia matka-ajasta kävelyineen metrolaiturille. edit: Kolmonen Kaivokadulta Viiskulmaan on ehkä paras esimerkki raitiovaunujen "kävellen olisit jo perillä"  -yhteyksistä.


Kun porukka on selvästi viivojen piirtely tuulle, niin tulenpa siis tännekin mainitsemaan: linjat - Sturenkatu yhteys ja kumpulan kääntöpaikka tulisi varmaan tämän jälkeen.

----------


## MJG

> Kun porukka on selvästi viivojen piirtely tuulle, niin tulenpa siis tännekin mainitsemaan: linjat - Sturenkatu yhteys ja kumpulan kääntöpaikka tulisi varmaan tämän jälkeen.


Minä olen ehdottomasti symmetrisen kokonaisratkaisun kannalla. Esimerkiksi kahdeksan päätepistettä, jossa kussakin kääntösilmukka. Kustakin kääntöpisteestä lähtee kolme linjaa, muihin kuin kahteen lähimmäiseen päätepisteeseen.

Esimerkiksi: *Suunnitelma*

Tässä mallissa on neljä runkolinjaa ja kahdeksan reunalinjaa. Ja mitä kauneinta, reunalinjat on mahdollista laittaa kaikki samaan kalustokiertoon superlinjaksi 5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12!

HSL:n värikynäosaston harjoitustehtäväksi jää sitten sijoittaa linjat katuverkkoon ja maastoon.

----------


## Max

> Tässä mallissa on neljä runkolinjaa ja kahdeksan reunalinjaa. Ja mitä kauneinta, reunalinjat on mahdollista laittaa kaikki samaan kalustokiertoon superlinjaksi 5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12!


Pikku-Huopalahtiko pannaan rullalle?

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Ysi ei taida jatkossa ajaa länsiterminaalille, vaan sinne kurvaavat 7 ja 6T.


No, yhdistetään sitten tässä mielikuvaharjoituksessa linjat 6T ja 5. Alkuperäinen kysymys säilyy voimassa, mitä etuja saavutetaan terminaalien välillä kulkevalla linjalla ja Länsisatama - Arabia linjalla ?

----------


## MJG

> Pikku-Huopalahtiko pannaan rullalle?


Ei toki. Parin kilometrin panostuksella saadaan rata jatkumaan Munkkivuoren kautta Munkkiniemeen, eli kaaviossa Pikku-Huopalahtea palvelisi linja 10(!).

Parempi vaihtoehto olisi korvata Munkkiniemen hubi Pitäjänmäellä ja vetää sinne kiskot Munkkiniemestä ja Pikku-Huopalahdesta. Jos silmukka vedettäisiin Valimotien päähän Valimon asemalle saataisiin monta hyvää: Pitäjänmäen hieman paitsiossa oleva iso työpaikka-alue ratikkaliikenteen piiriin, yhteys rantaradalta ratikkaan, ja vaihtoyhteys Jokeri-linjan ja ratikan välillä. Kolmas vaihtoehto on tehdä kahdeksanpäisen verkoston sijaan kymmenpäinen, joissa esitettyjen päiden lisäksi olisi Pitäjänmäki ja Laajasalo.

----------


## 339-DF

HS kirjoittaa linjastouudistuksesta: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005114172.html

Virheitä on mukana tavanomaista vähemmän, vaikka onhan siellä kaikenlaista pientä nytkin.

----------


## hmikko

Elmo Allénin piirtämä kartta:

http://elmoallen.name/raitio/

----------


## Salomaa

Miten toimii pitkä linja , jolla on kolme eri linjatunnusta. Jos linjan alkupäässä tapahtuu liikennehäiriöitä ja viivästyksiä, niin ne sitten myös heijastuvat kahteen jäljellä olevaan linjaan ?

Esim. linja 7 jumettuisi jostain syystä rautatieaseman tai Kampin kohdalla ja sitten pitäisi jatkaa aikataulussa linjana 2 ja edelleen 3. Kuinka tämä on mahdollista ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miten toimii pitkä linja , jolla on kolme eri linjatunnusta. Jos linjan alkupäässä tapahtuu liikennehäiriöitä ja viivästyksiä, niin ne sitten myös heijastuvat kahteen jäljellä olevaan linjaan ?
> 
> Esim. linja 7 jumettuisi jostain syystä rautatieaseman tai Kampin kohdalla ja sitten pitäisi jatkaa aikataulussa linjana 2 ja edelleen 3. Kuinka tämä on mahdollista ?


Huonostihan se toimii. Hassua tämä on varsinkin siksi, että renkaiden purkamista perusteltiin alunperin sillä, että ne ovat pitkän reitin vuoksi epäluotettavia ja pitkä tauko päättärillä, jota ei luontevasti renkaan varrelta löydy, on huonoa asiakaspalvelua. No, näistä ei tietenkään enää puhuta mitään, kun kaksi rengasta korvattiin yhdellä mahdottoman pitkällä lonkerolla.

Toisaalta täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, että tämä järjestely on luonteeltaan tilapäinen. Pasilan ja Rusinapuiston raidejärjestelyt aikanaan erottavat seiskan omaksi linjakseen.

Poikkeustilanteisiin varmaankin muodostuu ajan mittaan jonkinlainen käytäntö. Voisin kuvitella, että ekat kerrat ovat aikamoista kaaosta, kun vaunut sumppuutuntuvat jonnekin ja niitä käännellään kesken matkaa tai siirrellään reitiltä=linjanumerolta toiselle lennossa siten, että vaunujen keskinäinen järjestys on loppujen lopuksi mitä sattuu eikä kuljettajanvaihdoistakaan tule mitään. Mutta eiköhän niistä sitten opita ja ryhdytä luomaan jonkinlaista systeemiä, jonka avulla liikennehäiriöiden vaikutukset pystytään kuitenkin minimoimaan.

Tuo elokuun linjasto on joiltain osin ongelmallinen, mutta uskon, että se on kokonaisuutena silti nykytilanteeseen verrattuna parannus. Siinä saadaan uutta hyvää, eikä sitä saada, jos ei jostain myös luovuta.

----------


## Salomaa

Onhan se kyllä varsin hyvin suunniteltu juttu, jos tuo superlinja 7-2-3 tosiaan toimii jollain tavalla. Jos se toimii, niin siinä tapauksessa täytyy antaa suunnittelijoille kiitosta.

----------


## hmikko

> Huonostihan se toimii. Hassua tämä on varsinkin siksi, että renkaiden purkamista perusteltiin alunperin sillä, että ne ovat pitkän reitin vuoksi epäluotettavia ja pitkä tauko päättärillä, jota ei luontevasti renkaan varrelta löydy, on huonoa asiakaspalvelua.


Yksi perustelu ainakin olisi voinut olla luettavuus, eli T/B ja A/B -sekaannuksista päästiin ja käyttäjän kannalta linjat toimivat niin kuin kaikki muutkin. Tietty päättärin yli matkustettaessa käytäjänkin tarvitsee mahdollisesti tajuta, että numero vaihtuu.

----------


## mv

> Tietty päättärin yli matkustettaessa käytäjänkin tarvitsee mahdollisesti tajuta, että numero vaihtuu.


Jokohan pysäkkikuulutukset ovat syksyllä toiminnassa? Niillä voisi tajuamista auttaa ja mainita erikseen linjan vaihtumisesta. "Jatkamme linjana 7".

----------


## 8.6

> Tuo elokuun linjasto on joiltain osin ongelmallinen, mutta uskon, että se on kokonaisuutena silti nykytilanteeseen verrattuna parannus. Siinä saadaan uutta hyvää, eikä sitä saada, jos ei jostain myös luovuta.


1A:n lakkauttamista se ei olisi kuitenkaan edellyttänyt. En olisi uskonut, että vielä entisen kakkoksen jälkeenkin lakkautettaisiin joku linja, koska on aika älytöntä korvata raitioliikennettä bussilla, vaikka sitä olisi voitu liikennöidä suosituimmalla osuudellaan Eirasta Hakaniemeen ratikoillakin. Syynä lienee keinotekoinen vaunupula, kun NR1:ä ei haluta käyttää liikenteessä.

Jostain syystä suunnitelmasta puuttuu 6T:n korvaava linja, jota tarvitaan sitten, kun 6T lakkautetaan kutosen siirtyessä Eiranrantaan. Terminaaliin nyt ei ainakaan ruveta bussilla liikennöimään, kun HSL on laskenut sen vähentävän 350 prosenttia linjan matkustajamäärää. Seiskan kapasiteetti ei riitä mihinkään, kun vuorovälikin on 10 min, kun ysillä on nyt iltaruuhkassa 8 min.

----------


## aki

> Jostain syystä suunnitelmasta puuttuu 6T:n korvaava linja, jota tarvitaan sitten, kun 6T lakkautetaan kutosen siirtyessä Eiranrantaan. Terminaaliin nyt ei ainakaan ruveta bussilla liikennöimään, kun HSL on laskenut sen vähentävän 350 prosenttia linjan matkustajamäärää. Seiskan kapasiteetti ei riitä mihinkään, kun vuorovälikin on 10 min, kun ysillä on nyt iltaruuhkassa 8 min.


Linjastosuunnitelman mukaan Länsiterminaalia palvelee jatkossa raitiolinja 7 sekä bussilinja 20 joka tarjoaa yhteyden Ruoholahden metroasemalle. 20 toimii siihen saakka kunnes linjaa 8 saadaan jatkettua Terminaalille asti.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos Fredrikinkadun puuttuvan raitiolinjan pituus on 525 metriä (täällä foorumilla tämän ketjun viestissä #13 esitetty luku) , niin järkeeni ei mitenkään käy, miksi sitä ei rakenneta välittömästi. Tuo välihän on juuri sellainen jossa raitiolinjan hyödyt tulevat konkreettisimmillaan esiin.

Jos ensin rakennetaan suurella rahalla linja metroasemalle ja kohta lakkautetaan, niin linjastosuunnitteluhan on poukkoilevaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> 1A:n lakkauttamista se ei olisi kuitenkaan edellyttänyt. En olisi uskonut, että vielä entisen kakkoksen jälkeenkin lakkautettaisiin joku linja, koska on aika älytöntä korvata raitioliikennettä bussilla, vaikka sitä olisi voitu liikennöidä suosituimmalla osuudellaan Eirasta Hakaniemeen ratikoillakin. Syynä lienee keinotekoinen vaunupula, kun NR1:ä ei haluta käyttää liikenteessä.


On halvempaa korvata 1A bussilla, jota kukaan ei tule käyttämään.




> Jostain syystä suunnitelmasta puuttuu 6T:n korvaava linja, jota tarvitaan sitten, kun 6T lakkautetaan kutosen siirtyessä Eiranrantaan. Terminaaliin nyt ei ainakaan ruveta bussilla liikennöimään, kun HSL on laskenut sen vähentävän 350 prosenttia linjan matkustajamäärää. Seiskan kapasiteetti ei riitä mihinkään, kun vuorovälikin on 10 min, kun ysillä on nyt iltaruuhkassa 8 min.


HSL kuvittelee, että osa porukasta käyttää jotain bussia, joka menee jonnekin metroasemalle. En tiedä, miten aikovat yrittää oikeasti saada väkeä sinne bussiin, mutta se nähdään sitten  :Wink: 

Nyt olisi vielä aikaa panna Arenatalon silmukka kuntoon eli ottaa pohjoisreunan parkkipaikat pois, leventää jalkakäytävää ja sijoittaa vaikka alepafillariasema siihen. Tällöin voisi ajaa lisävuoroja Hakaniemestä Länsiterminaaliin. Todennäköisempää taitaa olla, että sinne sitten joku hätäratkaisu tehdään, kun porukka ei vaan mahdu vaunuihin.




> Jos Fredrikinkadun puuttuvan raitiolinjan pituus on 525 metriä (täällä foorumilla tämän ketjun viestissä #13 esitetty luku) , niin järkeeni ei mitenkään käy, miksi sitä ei rakenneta välittömästi. Tuo välihän on juuri sellainen jossa raitiolinjan hyödyt tulevat konkreettisimmillaan esiin.
> 
> Jos ensin rakennetaan suurella rahalla linja metroasemalle ja kohta lakkautetaan, niin linjastosuunnitteluhan on poukkoilevaa.


HSL:n kanta on, että Topelius-Runeberg-Kamppi-akselilla kuuluu matkustaa bussilla. Eivät halua sitä raitiotietä ja KSV on taipunut.

Rahaahan se säästäisi paljon. Täytyy yrittää lobata ykkösen oikaisua sitten, kun reitti on avattu ja nähdään miten sen aikataulujen tahdistus linjan 2 kanssa Töölössä ja 3 kanssa Punavuoressa oikeasti toimii.

----------


## Salomaa

Onko HSL:n kanta siihen perustuvaa että Kampin ja viiskulman välillä olisi niin vähän matkustajia että raitioliikenne ei kannata. Ovatko esittäneet sellaisia matkustajalukuja ?

Kampin ja Tukholmankadun välillä bussit ovat usein tuulilasikuormassa, päivällä ja illalla. Käytän itse tuota väliä paljon. Matkustajien pakkaaminen esim. Haartamaninkadulla ja Naistenklinikan edessä yhdestä bussin ovesta kestää.

----------


## Jusa

> Nyt olisi vielä aikaa panna Arenatalon silmukka kuntoon eli ottaa pohjoisreunan parkkipaikat pois, leventää jalkakäytävää ja sijoittaa vaikka alepafillariasema siihen. Tällöin voisi ajaa lisävuoroja Hakaniemestä Länsiterminaaliin. Todennäköisempää taitaa olla, että sinne sitten joku hätäratkaisu tehdään, kun porukka ei vaan mahdu vaunuihin.


Alkaa myös Skatan terminaali olla melko täyspäivästä ajoa vitosella.
Voisi hyvin miettiä ratkaista molemmat terminaalit samalla linjalla, eli femma ajamaan Skatan  terminaalilta Länsi-terminaalin Assan kautta.

----------


## petteri

> Alkaa myös Skatan terminaali olla melko täyspäivästä ajoa vitosella.
> Voisi hyvin miettiä ratkaista molemmat terminaalit samalla linjalla, eli femma ajamaan Skatan  terminaalilta Länsi-terminaalin Assan kautta.


Jätkäsaaren terminaalin ruuhkat, jotka ovat keskustaan päin, voisi kyllä olla paremmin hoidettavissa liikennöimällä aikatauluttomia lisävuoroja keskustaan aina laivojen aikataulujen ja kuormituksen mukaan. Eli kun terminaaliin on tulossa Tallinnasta täysi laiva, laitetaan pysäkille pari-kolme lisäratikkaa, jotka lähtevät kun täyttyvät ja ajavat vain keskustaan ja kääntyvät siellä takaisin. Toisaalta jos jossain laivassa ei ole paljonkaan matkustajia, lisävuoroja ei tarvita ollenkaan.

----------


## Etika

> HSL:n kanta on, että Topelius-Runeberg-Kamppi-akselilla kuuluu matkustaa bussilla. Eivät halua sitä raitiotietä ja KSV on taipunut.
> 
> Rahaahan se säästäisi paljon. Täytyy yrittää lobata ykkösen oikaisua sitten, kun reitti on avattu ja nähdään miten sen aikataulujen tahdistus linjan 2 kanssa Töölössä ja 3 kanssa Punavuoressa oikeasti toimii.


Minun ymmärtääkseni nuo menevät toisin päin. HSL haluaisi Fredrikinkadun ja Topleiuksenkadun radat mahdollisimman pian, mutta KSV:llä ei ole ollut intoa ja suunnittelukapasiteettia noiden projektien käynnistämiseen. Ratikkapuolen muutaman suunnittelijan aika on ilmeisesti kokonaan kiinni Jätkäsaaren ja Kruunuvuoren raitioiteissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Alkaa myös Skatan terminaali olla melko täyspäivästä ajoa vitosella.
> Voisi hyvin miettiä ratkaista molemmat terminaalit samalla linjalla, eli femma ajamaan Skatan  terminaalilta Länsi-terminaalin Assan kautta.


Huonointa uudessa femmassa on että sillä ei pääse Kamppiin. No ehkä ongelma poistuu kun länsimetro aloittaa eikä espoolaisten tarvitse erikseen matkustaa Kamppiin päästäkseen kotiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Minun ymmärtääkseni nuo menevät toisin päin. HSL haluaisi Fredrikinkadun ja Topleiuksenkadun radat mahdollisimman pian, mutta KSV:llä ei ole ollut intoa ja suunnittelukapasiteettia noiden projektien käynnistämiseen. Ratikkapuolen muutaman suunnittelijan aika on ilmeisesti kokonaan kiinni Jätkäsaaren ja Kruunuvuoren raitioiteissä.


tässä alkaa tuoksahtaa että oliskohan samantyyppistä ongelmaa kuin aikanaan Merikadulle tai Etelä-Helsinkiin vedettävässä linjassa. Siellähän raitiovaunu "aiheutti meteliä ja vei parkkipaikkoja".

Jos näin on niin aika merkillistä, että toisilla on niin paljon vaikutusvaltaa, että se menee yleisen edun edelle. Mutta tällä foorumilla on niin paljon raitiovaunuasiantuntijoita, että saanemme tarkan vastauksen, miksi tuota puuttuvaa pätkää ei tehdä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minun ymmärtääkseni nuo menevät toisin päin. HSL haluaisi Fredrikinkadun ja Topleiuksenkadun radat mahdollisimman pian, mutta KSV:llä ei ole ollut intoa ja suunnittelukapasiteettia noiden projektien käynnistämiseen. Ratikkapuolen muutaman suunnittelijan aika on ilmeisesti kokonaan kiinni Jätkäsaaren ja Kruunuvuoren raitioiteissä.


Mihin tämä ajatuksesi perustuu? Kirjallinen materiaali ja henkilökohtaisesti suunnittelijoiden kanssa käymäni keskustelut antavat ymmärtää täysin päinvastaista: RunebergLasipalatsi ratikoille, RunebergKamppi busseille, Fredalla bussien vuoroväli on tiheämpi ja palvelutaso HSL:n mielestä parempi kuin mitä ratikalla olisi.

KSV-vetoisen ratikkaprojektin loppuraportissa kyllä esitetään Länsi-Helsingin ratikkalinjan selvittämistä taas kerran.

----------


## Etika

> Mihin tämä ajatuksesi perustuu? Kirjallinen materiaali ja henkilökohtaisesti suunnittelijoiden kanssa käymäni keskustelut antavat ymmärtää täysin päinvastaista: RunebergLasipalatsi ratikoille, RunebergKamppi busseille, Fredalla bussien vuoroväli on tiheämpi ja palvelutaso HSL:n mielestä parempi kuin mitä ratikalla olisi.
> 
> KSV-vetoisen ratikkaprojektin loppuraportissa kyllä esitetään Länsi-Helsingin ratikkalinjan selvittämistä taas kerran.


Perustuu Enemmän KSV:n raportteihin ja tietoihin sieltä päin. Mutta sen kuvan, mitä olen saanut, on juuri se, että HSL:n näkökulmast tuo Länsi-Helsingin ratikkalinja on heidän kannaltaan kokonaisuus. Eli ratkaisun pitäisi olla sellainen, jolla koko 14/18 saadaan kiskoille. Siis käytännössä se tarvitsisi Fredrikinkadun, Topeliuksenkadun ja Munkkivuoren radat. Tuo palvelutason lasku liittyy minun ymmärtääksteni juuri siihen, että toteutettaisiin vain Fredan ratikka, jolloin 14/18 jäisivät busseiksi Kampista pohjoiseen. Jos koko Länsi-Helsingin ratikkalinja olisi vaihtoehtona, niin silloin vaatisi aikamoista mustan puhumista valkoiseksi väittää, että busseilla olisi parempi palvelutaso kuin ratikalla.

----------


## vristo

HSL on mahdollisesti kilpailuttamassa linjat 14 ja 18 seuraavan kerran sähköbusseilla, joka tavallaan toisi trollikat takaisin.

Ajettuani eilen Linkker-sähköbussilla, vakuutuin sen kyvystä muuttaa tulevaisuuden kaupunkibussiliikennettä. Auto on kiva ja helppo ajaa, lataaminen sujuu nopeasti.

Linkkerillä on aika hurjan kuuloisia tulevaisuuden visioita:

Kun kysyin, että onko suunnitteilla teli- tai nivelbussia, hän vastasi, että ei ole. Sen sijaan on suunnitteilla sellainen systeemi, että kaksi bussia ajaa "yhdessä" ja vain toisessa on kuljettaja. Toinen seuraa automaattisesti perässä tarkasti ensimmäisen jälkiä. Tämä on kuulemma pian ihan prototyyppiasteella. Toki Suomen tieliikennelainsäädännön pitää aikalailla muuttua, ennenkuin automaattibussin sallitaan liikennöidä normaalissa matkustajaliikenteessä. Mutta, tällainen visio on.

----------


## Multsun poika

Yritän Etikalle puhua mustaa valkoiseksi:

Länsi-Helsingin raitiotie voi olla muutoin hyvä juttu (esim. ilmastosyistä), mutta palvelutasoa se ei kyllä paranna.

Tällä hetkellä esimerkiksi Kampin ja Munkivuoren ostarin välillä kulkee 18 bussia tunnissa (3-3-4 min välein). Ratikka kulkee todennäköisesti 10 minuutin välein.

Munkkivuoren laidoilla (Ulvilantien pää, Talinranta) siirryttäisiin todennäköisesti liityntäliikenteeseen, joka heikentäisi palvelutasoa vielä entisestään. Edellämainituista syistä ratikalla on melko paljon vastustusta muun muassa Munkkivuoressa.

----------


## petteri

> Mihin tämä ajatuksesi perustuu? Kirjallinen materiaali ja henkilökohtaisesti suunnittelijoiden kanssa käymäni keskustelut antavat ymmärtää täysin päinvastaista: RunebergLasipalatsi ratikoille, RunebergKamppi busseille, Fredalla bussien vuoroväli on tiheämpi ja palvelutaso HSL:n mielestä parempi kuin mitä ratikalla olisi.
> 
> KSV-vetoisen ratikkaprojektin loppuraportissa kyllä esitetään Länsi-Helsingin ratikkalinjan selvittämistä taas kerran.


Minusta Hernesaari  - Kamppi - Pasila - Kumpula - Arabia/Viikki (jokeri) olisi ehkä monipuolisempi linja Kamppiin ja jakaisi vähän ratikkakuormitusta pois Kaivokadulta. Toki Hernesaareen, Kamppiin, Topeuliuksenkadulle, Kumpulanlaaksoon ja Viikkiin pitäisi tuolloin saada rakennettua ratikkarataa. 

Kamppi- Eiran sairaala välillä nykyinen bussien palvelutaso on kyllä oikein hyvä, kun vuoroväli mahdollistaa yhteyksien aikatauluttoman käytön. Kampista etelään bussit eivät kyllä kulje missään aikataulussa, mutta tiheä vuoroväli pelastaa.

----------


## Max

> Kamppi- Eiran sairaala välillä nykyinen bussien palvelutaso on kyllä oikein hyvä, kun vuoroväli mahdollistaa yhteyksien aikatauluttoman käytön. Kampista etelään bussit eivät kyllä kulje missään aikataulussa, mutta tiheä vuoroväli pelastaa.


Todella epäluotettavia ovat nuo bussit kuitenkin. Joudun säännöllisesti kulkemaan Kuusitieltä Eirassa palavereissa, ja kokemukseni on, että jos luotan reittioppaan tarjoamaan suoraan bussiyhteyteen, myöhästyn aina, enkä edes ihan vähän. Kuusitieltä Pitäjänmäelle toki on ihan sama juttu, sekin on testattu liian monta kertaa.

----------


## Jusa

> Y
> Munkkivuoren laidoilla (Ulvilantien pää, Talinranta) siirryttäisiin todennäköisesti liityntäliikenteeseen, joka heikentäisi palvelutasoa vielä entisestään. Edellämainituista syistä ratikalla on melko paljon vastustusta muun muassa Munkkivuoressa.


En usko, että on tarkoitustakaan tuoda raitiovaunua Munkkivuoren sisäosiin. Jos tulee niin se tulee pikaratikkana Jokeri-linjalta Huopalahdentietä keskustaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> En usko, että on tarkoitustakaan tuoda raitiovaunua Munkkivuoren sisäosiin. Jos tulee niin se tulee pikaratikkana Jokeri-linjalta Huopalahdentietä keskustaan.


Tällainen ratikka voisi korvata ainakin bussin 14, kun päätepysäkki olisi Pitäjämäentiellä. Todennäköisesti se merkitsisi myös linjan 18 lakkauttamista ja liityntäliikennettä Munkkivuoressa. Sei ei ole palvelutason kannalta paras mahdollinen ratkaisu, mutta minäkin uskon, että se on todennäköisin vaihtoehto. Se jättäisi myös nelosen ennalleen, sillä yhteistä osuutta olisi käytännössä vain pari pysäkkiä Paciuksenkadulla ja Tukholmankadulla.

Nollajokeri saattaisi tuoda ratikan myös Munkkivuoren sisäosiin, jos se muutettaisiin raitiovaunuksi. Se voisi ajaa Raumantien päästä ja Munkkiniemen kautta Pasilaan ja edelleen. Käsittääkseni HSL:ssä on jonkinlainen tahtotila tämän linjan muuttamiseksi raitiovaunulinjaksi, varsinkin kun KSV ei anna busseille omia kaistoja. Mutta ei se ihan heti ole toteutumassa kuitenkaan.




> Todella epäluotettavia ovat nuo bussit kuitenkin. Joudun säännöllisesti kulkemaan Kuusitieltä Eirassa palavereissa, ja kokemukseni on, että jos luotan reittioppaan tarjoamaan suoraan bussiyhteyteen, myöhästyn aina, enkä edes ihan vähän. Kuusitieltä Pitäjänmäelle toki on ihan sama juttu, sekin on testattu liian monta kertaa.


Näin on. Luotettavuus parainisi raitiovaunun myötä olennaisesti. Sille ei vaan ole kunnollisia mittareita. Asia otettiin jollain tavalla huomioon, kun Munkkivuoren raitiotietä viimeksi selvitettiin. Sen selvityksen H/K alkaa muuten kaikkien lisäbussivuorojen myötä huidella jo kakkosen kohdalla.




> Perustuu Enemmän KSV:n raportteihin ja tietoihin sieltä päin. Mutta sen kuvan, mitä olen saanut, on juuri se, että HSL:n näkökulmast tuo Länsi-Helsingin ratikkalinja on heidän kannaltaan kokonaisuus. Eli ratkaisun pitäisi olla sellainen, jolla koko 14/18 saadaan kiskoille. Siis käytännössä se tarvitsisi Fredrikinkadun, Topeliuksenkadun ja Munkkivuoren radat. Tuo palvelutason lasku liittyy minun ymmärtääksteni juuri siihen, että toteutettaisiin vain Fredan ratikka, jolloin 14/18 jäisivät busseiksi Kampista pohjoiseen. Jos koko Länsi-Helsingin ratikkalinja olisi vaihtoehtona, niin silloin vaatisi aikamoista mustan puhumista valkoiseksi väittää, että busseilla olisi parempi palvelutaso kuin ratikalla.


KSV on aiemmin suhtautunut kuvaamallasi tavalla ja pyytänyt jossain lausunnossa jopa kaupunginhallitusta kiirehtimään sitä Fredan puuttuvaa pätkää. Siitä on kuitenkin jo aikaa. Nykyinen tilanne on se, että HSL ei sitä rataa tahdo ja KSV on, kuten kirjoitin, tähän taipunut. Se on minusta todella sääli.

Mustan valkoiseksi  tai oranssiksi  puhumisesta on seudulla vahvat perinteet. Se on kuitenkin totta, että nykyiset bussit kulkevat erittäin tiheästi, raitiolinjaksi muutettuna vuoroväli olisi pidempi. Toisaalta kysyntä on sen verran suurta, että jo Munkkivuoren raitiotietä selvitettäessä muodostui eräänlaiseksi ongelmaksi se, ettei 10 min vuoroväli nykykalustolla oikein riitä, matkustajia on liikaa. Palvelutaso on kuitenkin myös muuta kuin vuoroväliä. Kokonaisuutena olen sitä mieltä, että raitiolinjana linja olisi houkuttelevampi.

----------


## Salomaa

Ajettaessa linjalla 39 Munkkivuoren kautta Kamppiin huomataan useasti että matkan sujuvuus on arpapeliä. Talin keilanhallin jälkeen jonotetaan valoissa kun Lapinmäentien yksityisautot pyrkivät moottoritielle. sitten kun valot on läpäisty niin bussin nykivä turaaminen jatkuu edelleen Munkkivuoren ostarin matkustajien poimimisen jälkeen. Valoja onkin sitten mukavasti ja henkilöautoja välissä, joten ruuhka-aikaan matka kestää todella pitkään.

Jos tuolle reitille saadaan raitiovaunu omine kaistoineen, niin kyllähän palvelutaso on toinen. Myös vähän harvemmin mutta tasaisen varmasti kulkeva raitiovaunu on parempi 50 metriä kerrallaan liikkuvat bussit.

----------


## Compact

> Nyt olisi vielä aikaa panna Arenatalon silmukka kuntoon eli ottaa pohjoisreunan parkkipaikat pois, leventää jalkakäytävää ja sijoittaa vaikka alepafillariasema siihen. Tällöin voisi ajaa lisävuoroja Hakaniemestä Länsiterminaaliin. Todennäköisempää taitaa olla, että sinne sitten joku hätäratkaisu tehdään, kun porukka ei vaan mahdu vaunuihin.


KSV:n Ratikkaprojektin loppuraportissa on mm.:

"Käyttämättömien ja vähän käytettyjen varayhteyksien poistamisella voitaisiin nopeuttaa liikennettä, vähentää radan ja kaluston ylläpitokustannuksia sekä pienentää raitioliikenteen melua ja parantaa mukavuutta. Selvitys poistettavista yhteyksistä valmistuu vuoden 2017 alussa ja tarpeettomia yhteyksiä on tarkoitus poistaa jo samana kesänä."

Minulle tulee tästä mieleen, että Arenan silmukka lähtisi pois ja pian...

----------


## vristo

Vielä vuonna 2009 oli suunnitteilla 11 uutta varayhteyttä Helsingin raitioteille.

Helsingin raitioliikenteen 
kokonaiskehittämisselvitys

----------


## Melamies

Koska kaikki sujuu aina ja kaikkialla kuten elokuvissa, mitäpä sitä varayhteyksiä pitämään.

----------


## petteri

> KSV:n Ratikkaprojektin loppuraportissa on mm.:
> 
> "Käyttämättömien ja vähän käytettyjen varayhteyksien poistamisella voitaisiin nopeuttaa liikennettä, vähentää radan ja kaluston ylläpitokustannuksia sekä pienentää raitioliikenteen melua ja parantaa mukavuutta. Selvitys poistettavista yhteyksistä valmistuu vuoden 2017 alussa ja tarpeettomia yhteyksiä on tarkoitus poistaa jo samana kesänä."
> 
> Minulle tulee tästä mieleen, että Arenan silmukka lähtisi pois ja pian...


Ei kuulosta kovin järkevältä. Syväuraiset vaihteethan poistaisivat suurimman osan hidastuksista. Nyt käytetään kyllä resursseja vaihteiden poistoon, muttei syväuraistamiseen. Vai onko syväuraisiin vaihteisiin siirtymisen tiellä isojakin esteitä? Vai liittyykö tämä varayhteysvaihteiden poisto syväuraistamisprojektiin, jos sellainen on?

----------


## 8.6

> KSV:n Ratikkaprojektin loppuraportissa on mm.:
> 
> "Käyttämättömien ja vähän käytettyjen varayhteyksien poistamisella voitaisiin nopeuttaa liikennettä, vähentää radan ja kaluston ylläpitokustannuksia sekä pienentää raitioliikenteen melua ja parantaa mukavuutta. Selvitys poistettavista yhteyksistä valmistuu vuoden 2017 alussa ja tarpeettomia yhteyksiä on tarkoitus poistaa jo samana kesänä."
> 
> Minulle tulee tästä mieleen, että Arenan silmukka lähtisi pois ja pian...


No jos ne sen ehtivät purkaa ennen kuin tajuavat, että sille olisi ollut käyttöä terminaalilinjalle, linja joudutaan kääntämään linjoilla. Kyllä se 6T:n korvaava linja perustetaan joka tapauksessa, varmaankin vasta sitten, kun on muutama viikko seurattu miten Länsiterminaalin liikenne sujuu yhdellä linjalla ja huomattu, että kaikki eivät mahdu kyytiin, ja kun matkustajat yrittävät tunkea kyytiin aiheutuu suuria myöhästymisiä, jotka vielä heijastuvat linjoille 2 ja 3.

----------


## tohpeeri

> No jos ne sen ehtivät purkaa ennen kuin tajuavat, että sille olisi ollut käyttöä terminaalilinjalle, linja joudutaan kääntämään linjoilla. Kyllä se 6T:n korvaava linja perustetaan joka tapauksessa, varmaankin vasta sitten, kun on muutama viikko seurattu miten Länsiterminaalin liikenne sujuu yhdellä linjalla ja huomattu, että kaikki eivät mahdu kyytiin, ja kun matkustajat yrittävät tunkea kyytiin aiheutuu suuria myöhästymisiä, jotka vielä heijastuvat linjoille 2 ja 3.



Sittenhän saataisiin Linjoille liikennettä.
(En kylläkään kannata Arenan silmukan purkamista.)

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ei kuulosta kovin järkevältä. Syväuraiset vaihteethan poistaisivat suurimman osan hidastuksista. Nyt käytetään kyllä resursseja vaihteiden poistoon, muttei syväuraistamiseen. Vai onko syväuraisiin vaihteisiin siirtymisen tiellä isojakin esteitä? Vai liittyykö tämä varayhteysvaihteiden poisto syväuraistamisprojektiin, jos sellainen on?


Käsittääkseni projekti on siinä vaiheessa, että pyöriä vaihdetaan syväuravaihteisiin sopiviksi. Kun tämä on tehty, siirrytään muuttamaan vaihteita. Niin pyörien vaihtoa, kuin vaihteidenkin tehdään osana normaalia huoltoa ja ylläpitoa, joten muutos etenee hitaasti.

Luulisin, että syynä on oikeasti vähät rahat, joten varayhteyksien vaihteita ei haluttaisi kunnostaa, kun kaikenlaista muutakin rakentamista riittäisi. On kuitenkin mukavampi puhua kehittämisestä kuin säästämisestä. Eli oletan, että poistaminen tapahtuisi siinä kohtaa, kun vaihde pitäisi uusia, ja asiakseen noita vaihteita ei lähdettäisi poistamaan.

----------


## Minä vain

> Sittenhän saataisiin Linjoille liikennettä.
> (En kylläkään kannata Arenan silmukan purkamista.)



Todennäköisempää kai kuitenkin on se, että linja kääntyy Kauppatorilla tai Kruununhaan silmukassa, sillä ne on joka tapauksessa olemassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:28 ----------




> Alkaa myös Skatan terminaali olla melko täyspäivästä ajoa vitosella.
> Voisi hyvin miettiä ratkaista molemmat terminaalit samalla linjalla, eli femma ajamaan Skatan  terminaalilta Länsi-terminaalin Assan kautta.


Tämä tulee usein esiin ratkaisuna, mutta talvikautena Katajanokan terminaalille on tarvetta ajaa vain kolmena kertana päivässä, kun taas Länsiterminaaliin saapuu tai lähtee laiva melkein joka tunti sekä talvi- että kesäkautena. On ehkä vähän sekavaa, jos aina välillä linja ajaa Katajanokan terminaaliin ja aina välillä kääntyy ympäri Kauppatorilla. (Jos vaihtoehtona olisi pätkälinjan ajaminen Arenan silmukkaan tai Katajanokan terminaalille, sittenhän kustannukset ovat suunnilleen samat molemmissa vaihtoehdoissa.)

----------


## HeSa

> Jätkäsaaren terminaalin ruuhkat, jotka ovat keskustaan päin, voisi kyllä olla paremmin hoidettavissa liikennöimällä aikatauluttomia lisävuoroja keskustaan aina laivojen aikataulujen ja kuormituksen mukaan. Eli kun terminaaliin on tulossa Tallinnasta täysi laiva, laitetaan pysäkille pari-kolme lisäratikkaa, jotka lähtevät kun täyttyvät ja ajavat vain keskustaan ja kääntyvät siellä takaisin. Toisaalta jos jossain laivassa ei ole paljonkaan matkustajia, lisävuoroja ei tarvita ollenkaan.


Juuri näin, tämä olisi tehokas ratkaisu sen sijaan että jääräpäisesti pidetään kiinni jäykistä aikatauluista. En oikein ymmärrä miksei näin voisi toimia, vai onko taas hinta tärkeämpi kriteeri kuin joukkoliikenteenkäyttäjien palvelu ?  Toinen ongelma on laivan saapumisen jälkeen reitin varrella tulevien matkustajien pääsy kyytiin ylikuormitettuihin vaunuihin. Ehkä vielä parempi ratkaisu olisi muutama ylimääräinen bussi (vaikkapa linja 6X tai 9X) terminaalista suoraan keskustaan heti kun ne täyttyvät, vai onko hinnan lisäksi myös kyseessä jonkinlaisesta imagotappiosta ettei voi käyttää busseja kun on satsattu niin paljon raideliikenteeseen ?  Jopa laivojen lähtöjen yhteydessä syntyy ongelmia kun ratikat täyttyvät jo keskustassa ja vieläkin myöhästyvät kuljettajarahastuksen aiheuttaman ajanhaaskauksen vuoksi. Tästä kärsivät kaikki, kuljettajat, laivalle pyrkivät ja reitin varrella ratikan kyytiin haluavat, jopa jonossa odottavien muiden ratikkalinjojen matkustajat. Kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen olisi vastaus tähän ongelmaan.

----------


## Max

> Toinen ongelma on laivan saapumisen jälkeen reitin varrella tulevien matkustajien pääsy kyytiin ylikuormitettuihin vaunuihin.


Tämähän ratkeaa melko pitkälle elokuussa, kun ysi alkaa ajaa Länsiterminaalin sijasta Välimerenkadun kautta Saukonpaateen. Välille jää yksi pysäkki (=Bunkkeri), johon pääsee vain terminaaliratikoilla, muualta kyytiin tulevat voivat aina odottaa ysiä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Välille jää yksi pysäkki (=Bunkkeri), johon pääsee vain terminaaliratikoilla, muualta kyytiin tulevat voivat aina odottaa ysiä.


Ja tämäkin ongelma "ratkeaa", kun Bunkkerin pysäkki poistetaan.

----------


## 8.6

Raitio-lehden 1/2017 sivun 28 taulukon mukaan elokuussa voimaan tulevassa raitiolinjastossa olisi enimmillään käytössä 86 vaunua. Taulukossa on kuitenkin selkeitä virheitä (huomasin vasta nyt, kun tutkin tarkemmin), joten todellinen vaunumäärä lienee 90. Neloselle on merkitty 11 vuoroa, mutta ruuhkassa vuoroväli säilyy kuudessa minuutissa, joten oikea määrä on nykyinen 13. Linjalle 2/3/7 tarvitaan 23 vuoron lisäksi yksi vuoro. Tällä hetkellä vuoroja on näillä linjoilla 24, ja retti vielä pitenee hieman. Lauantaille on taulukossa merkitty oikea vuoromäärä (24). Sama koskee linjaa 6/T/8, jolle on merkitty arjeksi 16 vuoroa, mutta viikonlopuksi 17. Arkena saattaa olla tarvetta jopa 18 vuorolle, koska liikenne on silloin hieman hitaampaa kuin viikonloppuna. Toisaalta ysille on merkitty arjeksi 9 vuoroa, mutta lauantaina 8. Nyt kun ysi siirtyy pois terminaalista, sen myöhästymiset vähenevät eikä tälle ylimääräiselle vuorolle ole välttämättä tarvetta. Olisi toki hyvä, jos liikennettä saataisiin nopeutettua siten, että pärjättäisiin vähemmillä vaunuilla, mutta tuskin niin tapahtuu.

Sitten kun kutonen siirtyy Eiranrantaan ja 7T alkaa kulkea, tarvitaan arviolta kolme vuoroa lisää. Tällöin vuoroja olisi jo 93, mikä on lähes sama kuin tällä hetkellä (94). Tällöin Variot lienevät jo poistuneet, mutta Articeja on vielä runsaasti toimittamatta, joten korkealattiaisia vaunuja tarvitaan runsaasti liikenteeseen. Sitten, kun Articit on toimitettu, matalalattiakalustoa pitäisi olla juuri ja juuri riittävästi, koska käytössä on 110 vaunua (42 x MLNRV -2 peruskorjauksessa olevaa (nykyisellä vauhdilla peruskorjaukseen menee varmaan 10 vuotta) ja 60 x Artic). Nykyisellä käyttöasteella (85 %) kalusto riittäisi 93,5 vuoroon, mutta käyttöaste varmaankin nousee nykyisestä Varioiden poistuessa.

----------


## 339-DF

Eipä kai niitä sentään virheiksi voi sanoa, kertovat vain senhetkisestä suunnittelutilanteesta. Melkein hankkeessa kuin hankkeessa käy niin, että ne ihan oikeat, realistismmat, huolellisimmat suunnitelmat tehdään sittenkin vasta aivan viime tingassa ja kaikki vähänkään kauemmas ulottuva on kohtalaisen vapaalla kädellä ja isolla kynällä piirrettyä. Niinpä ei ole yllätys, että kierrosajat ja vaunumäärät elävät matkan varrella. Nythän meillä on jo oikeat aikataulut käytettävissä.

Se on tietysti pieni yllätys, että vaunumäärä kasvaakin suunniteltua suuremmaksi. Ei synny säästöjä. Toisaalta voisin myös kuvitella, että nyt alkuvaiheessa aikataulut on tarkoituksella laadittu varovaisesti, kun kokemusta uusista reiteistä ei vielä ole. Ehkä sieltä saadaan pari vaunua napsittua pois ensi syksynä palvelua huonontamatta.

Kalustosta sen verran, että välipalojahan on 52, Articeja 60 ja muutaman vuoden ajan vahvuudessa on myös yksi Jokeri-Artic. Ja eiköhän tuo käyttöastekin pikku hiljaa nouse 85 %:sta. Se on suht matala tavoite, 90 % olisi realistinen. Silloin päästään jo sadan vaunun kieppeille. Joka tapauksessa olen iloinen, että lyhyet nivelet pidetään tallessa myös. Niille voi hyvinkin tulla käyttöä vielä, tosin ne varmaankin vaativat ainakin kevyen peruskorjauksen ennen käyttöönottoa.

----------


## 8.6

> Eipä kai niitä sentään virheiksi voi sanoa, kertovat vain senhetkisestä suunnittelutilanteesta. Melkein hankkeessa kuin hankkeessa käy niin, että ne ihan oikeat, realistismmat, huolellisimmat suunnitelmat tehdään sittenkin vasta aivan viime tingassa ja kaikki vähänkään kauemmas ulottuva on kohtalaisen vapaalla kädellä ja isolla kynällä piirrettyä. Niinpä ei ole yllätys, että kierrosajat ja vaunumäärät elävät matkan varrella. Nythän meillä on jo oikeat aikataulut käytettävissä.
> 
> Se on tietysti pieni yllätys, että vaunumäärä kasvaakin suunniteltua suuremmaksi. Ei synny säästöjä. Toisaalta voisin myös kuvitella, että nyt alkuvaiheessa aikataulut on tarkoituksella laadittu varovaisesti, kun kokemusta uusista reiteistä ei vielä ole. Ehkä sieltä saadaan pari vaunua napsittua pois ensi syksynä palvelua huonontamatta.
> 
> Kalustosta sen verran, että välipalojahan on 52, Articeja 60 ja muutaman vuoden ajan vahvuudessa on myös yksi Jokeri-Artic. Ja eiköhän tuo käyttöastekin pikku hiljaa nouse 85 %:sta. Se on suht matala tavoite, 90 % olisi realistinen. Silloin päästään jo sadan vaunun kieppeille. Joka tapauksessa olen iloinen, että lyhyet nivelet pidetään tallessa myös. Niille voi hyvinkin tulla käyttöä vielä, tosin ne varmaankin vaativat ainakin kevyen peruskorjauksen ennen käyttöönottoa.


Niin välipaloja on toki 52; se 42 oli vain kirjoitusvirhe. Ja ne taulokon vaunumäärät vaikuttavat kyllä selvältä virheeltä. Tuskin missään vaiheessa suunnitelmaa tehdessä on ajateltu, että joillakin linjoilla olisi lauantaina enemmän kalustoa kuin arkena.

----------


## Salomaa

tulen yleensä raitiovaunulla Länsiterminaalista ja niin usein että voin kokemuksella sanoa että yleensä se ensimmäinen vaunu johon kerkiää laivasta, on täysi kuin sillipurkki. Ongelma johtuu matkustajien turhasta kiireesta ensimmäiseen mahdolliseen vaunuun. Itse annan pari kolme vaunua mennä ja sen jälkeen mahtuu ihan mukavasti.

Vaikka laiva olisi täysi niin ongelma koskee yleensä yhtä vaunua, joka on tuulilasikuormassa. Kysymyksessä ei siis mikään suunnitteluongelma, vaan kysymys matkustajien omasta tahdosta tapahtuvasta säätämisestä, että antaisivat täyteen pakatun vaunun mennä alta pois.

Ei sellaiseen voida mennä eikä ikinä päästä että 2500 matkustajan laivan matkustajat viedään väljästi ja viihtyisästi pois jokaisessa vaunussa.

----------


## markus1979

Siis uskooko joku todella, että noita länsisataman ratikkalähtöjä on SUUNNITELTU? Viimeiseltä Tallinkilta (6 päivänä viikossa, 00.30 saapuminen) on hyvin vaikea keritä 00.38 lähtevään ratikkaan (jos tuota on suunniteltu, niin on unohdettu, että laivasta poistuminen ottaa aikansa, eikä ulkona olla heti aikataulunmukaisena hetkenä) ja seuraava vasta 1.02. Järkevä ratikan lähtöaika olisi jotain 0.42-0.44 välillä ja seuraava saisi lähteä 5-10 minuutin päästä.

----------


## Salomaa

täytyy tunnustaa, että en ole tullut tuolla myöhäiselä laivalla. Mutta muilla aikaisemmilla laivoilla kymmeniä kertoja olen nähnyt että laivan purkamisen jälkeen ensimmäinen vaunu on niin täysi kuin mahtuu, toinen on tavanomaisen täysi, kolmas suhteellisen täysi ja sitä seuraavissa matkustetaan väljästi. 10 minuutttia matkustetaan Kamppiin ahtaasti, sitten huomattava osa jää kyydistä pois jo siellä.

Mutta täytyyhän viimeiseltä laivalta olla myös hyvä yhteys, joka asiaa tunteva osaa kertoa mistä kiikastaa.

----------


## moxu

Tulisiko vaunumääriin hirvittävästi lisäkuormitusta nyt laskettuihin verrattuna, jos kolmoset palautettaisiin takaisin oikeille reiteilleen 3T:ksi (Nordis-Kallio-Kaivokatu-Bulevardi-Eira-Kauppatori-Mansku-Arkadia-Töölö-Nordis) ja 3B:ksi (ed.päinvastoin) ja 2/7 toimisi Pasilassa numeroa vaihtaen reitillä (2) Linjat-Kaivokatu-Kamppi-Töölö-Länsi-Pasila (7)-Itä-Pasila-Sörkka-Hagis-Krunikka-Aleksi-Mikonkatu-Kamppi-Länsiterminaali? 

Mitä Länsiterminaaliin tulee, viisainta taitaisi olla panna sinne aina laivojen saapumisaikoihin bussi tai pari passiin, ja heittää näillä poka Kampin terminaaliin, raitiovaunujen kuormaa keventämään. Yksi ihan kehittämisen arvoinen ajatus olisi jopa se, että lähtevillä asiakkailla olisi mahdollisuus niin halutessaan tehdä lähtöselvitys ja mahdollinen turvatarkastus Kampissa, jolloin ruuhkaa olisi sikäli vähemmän, että bussi voisi ajaa satama-alueelle ja lähtöselvitetyt matkustajat pääsisivät siitä suoraan laivaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä Länsiterminaaliin tulee, viisainta taitaisi olla panna sinne aina laivojen saapumisaikoihin bussi tai pari passiin, ja heittää näillä poka Kampin terminaaliin, raitiovaunujen kuormaa keventämään.


Nämä ajatukset menee kategoriaan "hyvä idea". Ne matkustajat kun pitäisi vielä saada jotenkin houkuteltua sinne bussiin, kun ne vietävät vaan valuu ratikkapysäkille vaikka mitä tekis. Tallinnan laivasta kun on kyse niin ehkä ilmaisella kaljalla saisi edes jonkun sinne bussinkin kyytiin, tosin se bussi sitten seisoo Tyynenmerenkadun ruuhkissa niin kauan, että kalja on juotu ja kävellen olis nopeammin perillä.

Saksalaisissa suurkohteissa mallia messut ym. on usein kohtuullisenkokoinen ratapiha ja mahdollisuus pitää vaunuja passissa tarkoittamallasi tavalla. Liikenteenohjaaja sitten lähettää niitä pysäkille siten, että porukka saadaan pois satamasta (messuilta) jouhevasti. Toisin sanoen ideasi toteutus, mutta raitiovaunuin. Huono puoli: maksaa rahaa.

----------


## 8.6

Nyt on syysaikataulujen vuorolistat julkaistu SRS:n sivuilla. Niiden mukaan liikenteessä on iltaruuhkassa peräti 95 vuoroa, kun viime suuskaudella niitä oli 94. Raitio-lehdessä 1/2017 sivulla 27 ollut virke :"Kamalin totuus lienee, että kokonaisvaunumäärä vähenee lähes kymmenellä." ei siis toteutunut. Tosin ehkä linjalla 2/3/7 pärjättäisiin vähemmälläkin kuin 29 vaunulla. Lisäksi taulukon mukaan kutoskasin yhteinen vaunukierto päättyy lähes kokonaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Arvelen, että vaunumäärää voidaan seuraavalla aikataulukaudella vähentää koskematta vuoroväleihin. Siellä tuntuu olevan aika paljon pelivaraa varmuuden vuoksi, mikä ei ole ollenkaan huono asia nyt, kun uusi linjasto aloittaa.

----------


## moxu

> Nämä ajatukset menee kategoriaan "hyvä idea". Ne matkustajat kun pitäisi vielä saada jotenkin houkuteltua sinne bussiin, kun ne vietävät vaan valuu ratikkapysäkille vaikka mitä tekis. Tallinnan laivasta kun on kyse niin ehkä ilmaisella kaljalla saisi edes jonkun sinne bussinkin kyytiin, tosin se bussi sitten seisoo Tyynenmerenkadun ruuhkissa niin kauan, että kalja on juotu ja kävellen olis nopeammin perillä.
> 
> Saksalaisissa suurkohteissa mallia messut ym. on usein kohtuullisenkokoinen ratapiha ja mahdollisuus pitää vaunuja passissa tarkoittamallasi tavalla. Liikenteenohjaaja sitten lähettää niitä pysäkille siten, että porukka saadaan pois satamasta (messuilta) jouhevasti. Toisin sanoen ideasi toteutus, mutta raitiovaunuin. Huono puoli: maksaa rahaa.


Bussit tietenkin poimisivat asiakkaansa RATIKKAPYSÄKILTÄ. Ja koska ne ovat ylimääräisiä, raitioliikennettä täydentäviä kyytejä, niissä olisi oltava mahdollisuus myös matkustaa ratikkalipulla, jos sellainen on jatkossakin tarkoitus tarjolla pitää (ellei ole HSL:n valikoimaan liian edullinen).

----------


## hmikko

Olin puolihuolimattomasti siinä luulossa, että Reijolankadun rata otettaisiin käyttöön samaan aikaan kuin Välimerenkatu, eli maanantaina, mutta eihän se vissiin ole lähelläkään valmista. Milloin kolmosen on tarkoitus siirtyä uudelle reitille? Seiskaan menee vissiin vielä kauemman ennen kuin uusi silmukka on valmis.

----------


## pehkonen

> Olin puolihuolimattomasti siinä luulossa, että Reijolankadun rata otettaisiin käyttöön samaan aikaan kuin Välimerenkatu, eli maanantaina, mutta eihän se vissiin ole lähelläkään valmista. Milloin kolmosen on tarkoitus siirtyä uudelle reitille? Seiskaan menee vissiin vielä kauemman ennen kuin uusi silmukka on valmis.


Joskus lokakuun puolivälissä ilmeisti. Reijolankatu on isoa monttua tällä hetkellä. Seiskan Meilahden silmukasta voidaan haaveilla toivottavasti vasta loppuvuosikymmenestä.

----------


## NS

> Joskus lokakuun puolivälissä ilmeisti. Reijolankatu on isoa monttua tällä hetkellä.


Panin tänään merkille että Jalavatien pysäkille oli jo laitettu kolmosen kyltit ja tiedote siitä että kyltit on vaihdettu etuajassa. Linjamuutoksen päivämääräksi oli merkitty 14.8. Nyt siis matkustajat odottavat turhaan kahden kuukauden ajan kolmosta Jalavatien pysäkillä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Panin tänään merkille että Jalavatien pysäkille oli jo laitettu kolmosen kyltit ja tiedote siitä että kyltit on vaihdettu etuajassa. Linjamuutoksen päivämääräksi oli merkitty 14.8. Nyt siis matkustajat odottavat turhaan kahden kuukauden ajan kolmosta Jalavatien pysäkillä.


Näin edelleen tosiaan on, ettei Reijolankadulla ole raiteita, muuten kuin vaihteet molemmissa päissä. Autokaistoja on nyt laitettu siihen malliin, että raiteita päästään ehkä piakkoin rakentamaan. Reijolankadun raiteiden valmistauttomuus 14.8. oli kai jo ennakoitu, kun jossain kartoissa oli tieto, että 3 lähtee Töölön hallilta.

----------


## 339-DF

Siinä on nyt kyllä ennakoitu jo liikaa, jos Jalavatiellä (ja Töölön tullissa?) on jo kolmosen päreet. Olisihan ne ehtinyt rauhassa sitten lokakuussa.

Jo hyvissä ajoin vuosi sitten oli tiedossa, ettei Reijolankadun rata valmistu elokuuksi. Rata on tarkoitus avata liikenteelle 23.10. Tietysti viime hetken muutokset ovat aina mahdollisia.

----------


## 8.6

> Siinä on nyt kyllä ennakoitu jo liikaa, jos Jalavatiellä (ja Töölön tullissa?) on jo kolmosen päreet. Olisihan ne ehtinyt rauhassa sitten lokakuussa.


On ne myös Töölön tullissa. HSL vaan halusi jostain syystä aloittaa päreiden vaihtamisen kympin pohjoispäästä, joten kaikkien Töölön tullin ja Korppaanmäen välisten pysäkeiden päreet on vaihdettu, vaikka kympin reitti ei edes muutu. Eikä samalla voitu edes poistaa 10X:n päreitä, koska se kulkee taas tänään.

----------


## Minä vain

> On ne myös Töölön tullissa. HSL vaan halusi jostain syystä aloittaa päreiden vaihtamisen kympin pohjoispäästä, joten kaikkien Töölön tullin ja Korppaanmäen välisten pysäkeiden päreet on vaihdettu, vaikka kympin reitti ei edes muutu. Eikä samalla voitu edes poistaa 10X:n päreitä, koska se kulkee taas tänään.


Eikö yksinkertaisinta olisi jättää pysyvästi paikoilleen 10X:n päreet? Onhan monien juna- ja metroasemien vieressäkin pysyvästi korvaavien bussien päreet.

----------


## MrArakawa

En nähnyt tänään yhdelläkään pysäkillä Meilahdessa kolmosen päreitä. Kenties ne on sittemmin poistettu, jos jollakin niistä kerta oli havaintoja.

----------


## NS

> En nähnyt tänään yhdelläkään pysäkillä Meilahdessa kolmosen päreitä. Kenties ne on sittemmin poistettu, jos jollakin niistä kerta oli havaintoja.


Huomasin saman, eli että ne on poistettu. Takuuvarmasti näin kolmosen päreen Jalavatien pysäkillä (keskustan suuntaan) viime torstaina (10.8.) n. klo 12.

----------


## 339-DF

Erinomaista, että on poistettu sieltä hämäämästä!

Nyt odotellaan vielä SKP:lle ysin pärettä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Nyt odotellaan vielä SKP:lle ysin pärettä.


Pysäkkikatokseen olisi hyvä myös saada ysin aikataulut. Viimeksi kun siellä kävin uusitussa infotaulussa oli vain linjan 8 talvilähdöt.

----------


## iiko

Kun eilen joutui kuluttamaan aikaansa, niin kävin testaamassa uusia linjoja. Päivällä ykkönen ajeli puolityhjänä Kurvista Eiraan. Lisäksi ajelin osan matkaa linjalla 2/3/7, Eirasta Pasilan kautta Kurviin. Olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että nyt on luotu täydellisen typerä himmeli vailla mitään järkeä. Liian pitkä linja, jolla on useita paikkoja ruuhkautua: muun muassa Eirassa turisteista ja Länsisatamassa laivamatkustajista. Ei siis ihme, että Pasilaan on sitten pakko laittaa pitkä tasaus. Tuota on käytännössä mahdoton ajaa tasaisilla vuoroväleillä, joten palvelu tulee varmasti huonontumaan. 

Lisäksi olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että Rautatieasemalta pitäisi olla suora yhteys myös Olympiaterminaalille. Nythän sinne joutuu kiertämään kolmosen lenkin Bulevardin kautta taikka vaihtamaan vaunua. Onhan vastaavasti Katajanokan terminaalillekin luotu ihan varta vasten oma linjansa. Toki Olympiaterminaalilla ei ole kuin yksi lähtö ja tulo päivässä...

----------


## tlajunen

> Lisäksi olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että Rautatieasemalta pitäisi olla suora yhteys myös Olympiaterminaalille. Nythän sinne joutuu kiertämään kolmosen lenkin Bulevardin kautta taikka vaihtamaan vaunua.


Lasipalatsin pysäkiltä pääsee. Sehän on "Rautatieaseman pysäkki" myös kaikille Töölöjen suunnasta tuleville.

----------


## Max

Onko muuten kukaan ollut näkemässä, miten uudella ykkösellä riittää Käpylän päässä matkustajia? Tai miksei muuallakin...

----------


## Minä vain

> Onko muuten kukaan ollut näkemässä, miten uudella ykkösellä riittää Käpylän päässä matkustajia? Tai miksei muuallakin...


Tällaiset uudet yhteydet tapaa olla ensimmäisinä päivinä melko tyhjiä. Myös esimerkiksi linjan 506 uusi osuus on kulkenut suht tyhjänä.

----------


## 8.6

> Onko muuten kukaan ollut näkemässä, miten uudella ykkösellä riittää Käpylän päässä matkustajia? Tai miksei muuallakin...


Iltaruuhkassa matkustajia oli suunnilleen saman verran kuin ennen 1A:lla. Myös seisojia oli jonkin verran Nr1:ssä, muttei varmaankaan MLNRV:ssä. Päivällä lienee tyhjempää. Ensimmäinen päivä ei kuitenkaan kerro kaikkea, koska mukana oli myös ylimääräisiä, väärälle linjalle päätyneitä matkustajia, ja toisaalta matkustajia myös puuttui samasta syystä. Esimerkiksi Lasipalatsilta tuli kyytiin Hesperian puistoon menijöitä, koska pysäkkikilvissä vaunun ilmoitettiin kulkevan Töölön kautta, ja onhan puistokin Töölöä.

----------


## aki

Mikäs versio tämä on? https://linjakartta.reittiopas.fi/fi...p&line=1002B+1

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko muuten kukaan ollut näkemässä, miten uudella ykkösellä riittää Käpylän päässä matkustajia? Tai miksei muuallakin...


Matkustin tänään klo 14 kieppeillä Käpylästä Hakaniemeen. Ykkösessä oli Velodromille tultaessa kymmenkunta matkustajaa.

Perinteisesti raitioliikenteen matkustajiamääriä on laskettu loka-marraskuussa, jolloin saadaan hyvin keskimääräisiä arkilukuja, kun lomat on pidetty ja koulut käynnissä ja pyöräily vähentynyt kesästä muttei tyrehtynyt vielä talvitasolle. Luulen kuitenkin, että meillä menee sen verran kauan oppia uudet reitit, että vielä silloinkaan ei ehkä saada luotettavia mittaustuloksia.

----------


## iiko

> Mikäs versio tämä on? https://linjakartta.reittiopas.fi/fi...p&line=1002B+1


Kovasti näyttää aamun hallilta lähtevän vuoron reitiltä...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:01 ----------




> Lasipalatsin pysäkiltä pääsee. Sehän on "Rautatieaseman pysäkki" myös kaikille Töölöjen suunnasta tuleville.


Joo. Sitten turistin pitää osata vetää laukkunsa sinne... 

Jäin edellisen kommentin kirjoittamisen jälkeen miettimään sitä, mikä oli peruste sille, että juuri tämä megalinja 2/3/7 päätyy seiskana Länsisatamaan? Miksei seiskaa voitu kääntää Saukonpaateen ja antaa ysin jatkaa Länsisatamaan menoaan?

----------


## Minä vain

> Jäin edellisen kommentin kirjoittamisen jälkeen miettimään sitä, mikä oli peruste sille, että juuri tämä megalinja 2/3/7 päätyy seiskana Länsisatamaan? Miksei seiskaa voitu kääntää Saukonpaateen ja antaa ysin jatkaa Länsisatamaan menoaan?


Perusteluna oli se, että yöliikenne hoituu hieman halvemmalla, kun nyt viimeinen vuoro esimerkiksi Rautatieasemalta lähtee Saukonpaadelle 1.50, mutta Länsiterminaalille se voi lähteä jo 0.39.

----------


## iiko

> Perusteluna oli se, että yöliikenne hoituu hieman halvemmalla, kun nyt viimeinen vuoro esimerkiksi Rautatieasemalta lähtee Saukonpaadelle 1.50, mutta Länsiterminaalille se voi lähteä jo 0.39.


Veikkaan ettei summa olisi ollut kokonaisuudessaan edes merkittävä. Yksi tuon monilinjan lisäongelmista on myös se, että kun jonain päivänä linjalle hajoaa vaunu ja se joudutaan työntämään sieltä pois - taikka tulee kiskoilta suistuminen, se sotkee sujuvasti kolmen linjan liikenteen. Mutta eihän tällainen ole mahdollista, eihän? :-)

----------


## Salomaa

Moni seikkahan voi hidastaa raitioliikennettä oleellisesti. Jos tuon uuden Megalinjan alkupäässä tulee viivästyksiä, niin nehän heijastuvat kun linjan kolmatta numeroa ajetaan. tätä seikkaa on ennenkin täällä ihmetelty, mutta kait sitä on mietitty, kun tällaisen superlinja muodostamiseen on päädytty.

----------


## iiko

> Moni seikkahan voi hidastaa raitioliikennettä oleellisesti. Jos tuon uuden Megalinjan alkupäässä tulee viivästyksiä, niin nehän heijastuvat kun linjan kolmatta numeroa ajetaan. tätä seikkaa on ennenkin täällä ihmetelty, mutta kait sitä on mietitty, kun tällaisen superlinja muodostamiseen on päädytty.


Nyt se sitten konkretisoitui heti ja vaikutukset seiskaan unohtuivat saman tien tuosta uutisesta:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-200000...7.html?ref=rss

----------


## petteri

Miksi raitiovaunuissa ei ole sen verran akkua, että ne pääsisivät kulkemaan lyhyen välin ilman virtaa?

----------


## aki

> Nyt se sitten konkretisoitui heti ja vaikutukset seiskaan unohtuivat saman tien tuosta uutisesta:
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-200000...7.html?ref=rss


Linjastouudistus on jo näköjään unohdettu kun uutisessa mainitaan vain linjat 2,3,4 ja 10. Todellisuudessahan ainoa linja johon tilanne ei vaikuta on kasi. Nyt jopa ykkönen joutuu poikkeusreitille. Eikös tuossa risteyksessä ole aiemminkin tullut langat alas?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lisäksi ajelin osan matkaa linjalla 2/3/7, Eirasta Pasilan kautta Kurviin. Olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että nyt on luotu täydellisen typerä himmeli vailla mitään järkeä. Liian pitkä linja, jolla on useita paikkoja ruuhkautua: muun muassa Eirassa turisteista ja Länsisatamassa laivamatkustajista. Ei siis ihme, että Pasilaan on sitten pakko laittaa pitkä tasaus. Tuota on käytännössä mahdoton ajaa tasaisilla vuoroväleillä, joten palvelu tulee varmasti huonontumaan.


Lieventävänä asianhaarana kuitenkin on, että kyseessä on ainakin periaatteessa väliaikainen ratkaisu, sillä superlinja purkautuu, kun Ilmalan rata valmistuu. Saamapuolella tässä järjestelyssä on, että linjastoa ei tarvitse taas rakentaa uusiksi siinä vaiheessa, kun Ilmalan haara otetaan käyttöön. Eli suurelle yleisölle järjestely on helpompi, kun linjanumeroita ei tarvitse opetella uusiksi. Lähtökohtana kuitenkin kait sopii olla, että linjastoa ei tarvitse olla suuressa mitassa muuttamassa seuraavaan kolmeenkymmeneen vuoteen. En nyt pysty muistamaan, milloin Ilmalan radan pitäisi olla valmis, mutta jos se olisi käytössä muutaman vuoden sisään, nykyjärjestely on täysin ymmärrettävä.

----------


## iiko

> Linjastouudistus on jo näköjään unohdettu kun uutisessa mainitaan vain linjat 2,3,4 ja 10. Todellisuudessahan ainoa linja johon tilanne ei vaikuta on kasi. Nyt jopa ykkönen joutuu poikkeusreitille. Eikös tuossa risteyksessä ole aiemminkin tullut langat alas?


On tullut. Olin silloin ihan aitiopaikalla näkemässä tilanteen, kun istuin juuri risteyksessä olleessa linjan 6 vaunussa. (joka sekin oli tuosta listasta unohtunut). Itse asiassa nyt on luotu ihan kohtuullisen huikea sumppu, jossa kun sattuu ja tapahtuu, niin kaikki on sekaisin. Ja jos kasi vaihtaa edelleen kutosen kanssa numeroita Arabiassa, niin vaikuttaahan se sitten siihenkin.

----------


## j-lu

> En nyt pysty muistamaan, milloin Ilmalan radan pitäisi olla valmis...


Viiden vuoden päästä. Tämä arvio on toki esitetty ensimmäisen kerran jo ennen ysin valmistumista. Ja sikäli kun helsinkiläisistä perinteistä pidetään kiinni, arvio saattaa olla yhä voimassa, kun uutta linjastosuunnitelmaa aletaan tehdä.

----------


## Max

Tämän melko virallisen suunnitelman mukaan saisimme jo ensi vuonna kuutosen Telakkakatua Munkkisaareen, ja Pasilan suunta olisi järjestyksessä v. 2021.

Onko jossain tietoa, onko tuo Telakkakadun ratatyö todella alkamassa pikapuoliin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko jossain tietoa, onko tuo Telakkakadun ratatyö todella alkamassa pikapuoliin?


On ja ei ole (alkamassa). Siellä on tarkoitus aloittaa työt ensi vuonna, mutta rataa ei päästä tekemään vielä pitkään aikaan. On käynyt ilmi, että vesi- ja viemäritöihin menee kokonainen vuosi/kausi. Tämänhetkinen arvio liikenteen alkamisesta on syksy 2020.

Ilmalasta ei ole sen kummempaa tuoretta tietoa olemassa. Oma arvioni on, ettei Radiokadulle välttämättä koskaan tehdä ratikkaa. Pohjois-Pasilan linja kilpailee niin pahasti sen kanssa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mikäs versio tämä on? https://linjakartta.reittiopas.fi/fi...p&line=1002B+1


Voisiko liittyä messujen lisävuoroihin, jos niitä taas ajatetaan talvella?




> Ja jos kasi vaihtaa edelleen kutosen kanssa numeroita Arabiassa, niin vaikuttaahan se sitten siihenkin.


Kutosen, kasin ja ysin arkiliikenne on lähes kokonaan eriytetty toisistaan varhaisaamua ja loppuiltaa lukuun ottamatta. Näin ollen kasi sai ajella varsin rauhassa keskustan virtahäiriön aikana, sillä tuohon aikaan kasit eivät vaihda linjatunnusta päättäreillä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

YLE on kerännyt käyttäjäpalautetta raitiolinjojen muutoksista:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9788532

----------


## 339-DF

HS puolestaan ihmettelee, mitä käyttöä Kampin designpysäkeille saadaan: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005335039.html Samaa ihmettelee myös IL: http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...40114_u0.shtml

Vaikka kahden linjan muodostama tuplavuoroväli onkin hieno asia (ainakin paperilla), tässä kohtaa olisi minusta tärkeämpää huolehtia monipuolisista yhteyksistä eli siitä, että raitiovaunulla pääsee Kampista myös Töölön kautta Pasilaan eli palautettaisiin linja 2 Kampin reitille.

Aiemmin Kamppiin oli 2:lla 10 min vuoroväli ja Arkadiankadulla ei ollut raitioliikennettä ollenkaan. Nyt Arkadiankadulla on 5 min vuoroväli eikä Kamppiin ole liikennettä 2:lla ollenkaan. Minusta olisi hyvä kompromissi, että sekä Arkadiankatu että Kamppi saisivat 10 min vuorovälein kulkevan ratikan.

Töölössä oli tapana valittaa, ettei ratikalla enää pääse Stockalle, kun kakkonen siirtyi Kamppiin. Nyt kuulemma valittavat, ettei ratikalla enää pääse asemalle.

----------


## aulis

> HS puolestaan ihmettelee, mitä käyttöä Kampin designpysäkeille saadaan: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005335039.html Samaa ihmettelee myös IL: http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...40114_u0.shtml
> 
> Vaikka kahden linjan muodostama tuplavuoroväli onkin hieno asia (ainakin paperilla), tässä kohtaa olisi minusta tärkeämpää huolehtia monipuolisista yhteyksistä eli siitä, että raitiovaunulla pääsee Kampista myös Töölön kautta Pasilaan eli palautettaisiin linja 2 Kampin reitille.
> 
> Aiemmin Kamppiin oli 2:lla 10 min vuoroväli ja Arkadiankadulla ei ollut raitioliikennettä ollenkaan. Nyt Arkadiankadulla on 5 min vuoroväli eikä Kamppiin ole liikennettä 2:lla ollenkaan. Minusta olisi hyvä kompromissi, että sekä Arkadiankatu että Kamppi saisivat 10 min vuorovälein kulkevan ratikan.
> 
> Töölössä oli tapana valittaa, ettei ratikalla enää pääse Stockalle, kun kakkonen siirtyi Kamppiin. Nyt kuulemma valittavat, ettei ratikalla enää pääse asemalle.


Itse näen suuremman arvon sillä, että keskustasta Töölöön päin ratikat lähtevät samalta pysäkiltä. Tuntuu myös oudolta ajatukselta kierrättää kaikki Töölöstä Steissille / Aleksille menijät Kampin kautta vain jotta tarjotaan ratikkayhteys Töölöstä Kamppiin, kun sellainenhan on jo Kampista Kaivokadulle.

Onko lähes valokierron välein kulkeva bussiyhteys niin riittämätön, että se kaipaisi rinnalleen ratikan sillä hinnalla että kaikki pidemmälle menevät joutuvat kiertämään "turhaan" Kampin kautta?

----------


## 8.6

Se Arkadiankadun radan viiden minuutin vuoroväli oli vain hätäisesti keksitty selitys. Jos kakkonen kulkisi Kampin kautta, ja kääntyisi Simonkadulta Mannerheimintielle, sillä ei pääsisi enää ydinkeskustaan (Lasipalatsi tai Rautatieasema). Jos se taas ajaisi Kampista Rautatieaseman ja Mikonkadun kautta, Mikonkadun ja Kaivokadun kapasiteetti olisi riittämätön. Lisäksi Kampin ongelma vähenee sen merkityksen romahtaessa, kun Länsimetro avautuu. Enää ei tarvitse mennä Kamppiin mennäkseen Espooseen.

----------


## pätsky

> Lisäksi Kampin ongelma vähenee sen merkityksen romahtaessa, kun Länsimetro avautuu. Enää ei tarvitse mennä Kamppiin mennäkseen Espooseen.


Kampin merkitys säilyy kyllä tärkeänä. Töölön suunnasta tulijoille Kamppi on edelleen järkevin vaihtoasema metroon lännen suuntaan - Rautatientori on väärässä suunnassa ja Ruoholahti turhan pitkän ja hitaan ratikkamatkan päässä. Ylivoimaisesti lyhin kävelymatka Kampin vaihdossa olisi nimenomaan Sähkötalon viereisen sisäänkäynnin kautta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Aiemmin Kamppiin oli 2:lla 10 min vuoroväli ja Arkadiankadulla ei ollut raitioliikennettä ollenkaan. Nyt Arkadiankadulla on 5 min vuoroväli eikä Kamppiin ole liikennettä 2:lla ollenkaan. Minusta olisi hyvä kompromissi, että sekä Arkadiankatu että Kamppi saisivat 10 min vuorovälein kulkevan ratikan.


Keskustassa kävelymatkat ovat niin lyhyet ja muuta joukkoliikennettä tarjolla niin paljon, että 10 min vuoroväli lyhyillä matkoilla ei houkuttele oikein kuin hitaasti liikkuvia. Pelkästään hitaasti liikkuvista ei taas saada riittävän suuria matkustajamääriä ratikoihin (eikä busseihinkaan). Keskustassa on siis syytä ajaa joko hyvin tiheästi tai sitten olla kokonaan ajamatta.

----------


## hylje

Kamppiin menee Töölöstä muutenkin satumainen määrä busseja, mukaanlukien metron vuoroväleillä ajeleva 14-18-39-39B -linjanippu.

Ei liikennettä designpysäkeillä ajeta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kamppiin menee Töölöstä muutenkin satumainen määrä busseja, mukaanlukien metron vuoroväleillä ajeleva 14-18-39-39B -linjanippu.
> 
> Ei liikennettä designpysäkeillä ajeta.


Designpysäkkikatokset pitää joko siirtää muualle tai sitten reunakivet madallettava että bussit voivat kätyttää niitä. Esim 14 ,18 ja 39  lähtevät nyt Tennispalatsin luota hankalasta paikasta, pitkä kävelymatka metroon ja pysäkkejä ei meinaa löytää ja 39 seisoo pitkät ajat tyhjäkäynnillä koska Tennispalatsi toimii päättärinä.

Lopullisena ratkaisuna toivois että puuttuva pätkä raitiotietä kjoskus rakennettaisiin Bulevardilta Kamppiin,niin että joku etelä-pohjoissuuntainen ratikkalinja voisi kulkea Kampin kautta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ketorin

> Mikonkadun ja Kaivokadun kapasiteetti olisi riittämätön.


Mitenkäs sitten, kun kaivokadulle pitäisi tulla vielä 2 linjaa Laajasalosta ja yksi Kalasatamasta?

Varmasti läheskään kaikkea ei ole vielä tehty, että Kaivokadun raideparista olisi puristettu kaikki kapisteetti irti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitenkäs sitten, kun kaivokadulle pitäisi tulla vielä 2 linjaa Laajasalosta ja yksi Kalasatamasta?


Valitettavasti Laajasalon kanssa tehtiin paha virhe, kun raitiotie väkisin vietiin Hakaniemeen ja ahtaaseen Pitkänsillan-Kaivokadun korridoriin. Pohjoisranta ja Aleksi olisivat olleet vaihtoehtona huomattavasti onnistuneempi.




> Varmasti läheskään kaikkea ei ole vielä tehty, että Kaivokadun raideparista olisi puristettu kaikki kapisteetti irti.


Niinpä. Ongelma ei olekaan se, että siellä olisi liikaa raitiovaunuja. Enemmänkin mahtuisi. Ongelma on se, että ne vaunut tulevat sinne miten sattuu. Nyt on ensimmäistä kertaa yritetty oikeasti synkronoida linjoja toisiinsa, mutta kun liikenneolosuhteet ovat niin heikot, niin edellytykset synkronoinnin toimimiseen eivät ole kovin hyvät.

Vähimmillään toimiva synkronointi edellyttäisi kuljettajarahastuksen lopettamista, aitoja liikennevaloetuuksia, yhdenmukaisempaa ajotapaa ja riittävän leveitä raitiovaunukaistoja.

----------


## j-lu

Kaivokadun ja Manskun sumppuun on käytännössä kolme ratkaisua. A) Fredrikinkadun raitiotie ja Kaivokadun ja Manskun välillä kääntymisen lopettaminen. Eli ajetaan risteyksestä vain suoraan läpi, Manskua suoraan, Kaivokadulta Simonkadulle, kaksi valovaihetta. Ei liene kovin realistinen ratkaisu useastakaan syystä. B) Manskun pohjoiseen vievien ajoratojen muuttaminen kävelykaduksi välillä Sokokselta Stockmannille. Tässä ratkaisussa on lähinnä se ongelma, että vaikka raitiovaunujen kulku sujuvoituisi, kävelylle ratikat muodostavat joka tapauksessa suuren estevaikutuksen Helsingin ehkä vilkkaimmassa jalankulkuristeyksessä. C) Pisara ja Kaivokadun pysäkin merkityksen väheneminen hubina, jolloin Hakaniemen suunnasta voisi ajaa linjoja Krunan kautta Aleksille/Etelä-Helsinkiin.

Todennäköisesti B tai C toteutuu, ehkä molemmat.

----------


## iiko

> Niinpä. Ongelma ei olekaan se, että siellä olisi liikaa raitiovaunuja. Enemmänkin mahtuisi. Ongelma on se, että ne vaunut tulevat sinne miten sattuu. Nyt on ensimmäistä kertaa yritetty oikeasti synkronoida linjoja toisiinsa, mutta kun liikenneolosuhteet ovat niin heikot, niin edellytykset synkronoinnin toimimiseen eivät ole kovin hyvät.


Tänään menin kurvista oopperalle ja takaisin. Molempiin suuntiin kasi ja ykkönen ajelivat nätisti peräkkäin. Eli tässä ei ainakaan synkka toiminut niin kuin sen voisi kuvitella.

----------


## PepeB

> Tänään menin kurvista oopperalle ja takaisin. Molempiin suuntiin kasi ja ykkönen ajelivat nätisti peräkkäin. Eli tässä ei ainakaan synkka toiminut niin kuin sen voisi kuvitella.


Ei se synkka tunnu toimivan missään muuallakaan, oli kyseessä raitiovaunu tai bussi.  :Laughing:

----------


## jiipeehoo

Reijolankadulle oli pari päivää sitten ilmestynyt tolppia, joihin ajolangat ripustetaan, eli eiköhän sieltä kohta rataakin saada.

----------


## iiko

> Designpysäkkikatokset pitää joko siirtää muualle tai sitten reunakivet madallettava että bussit voivat kätyttää niitä. Esim 14 ,18 ja 39  lähtevät nyt Tennispalatsin luota hankalasta paikasta, pitkä kävelymatka metroon ja pysäkkejä ei meinaa löytää ja 39 seisoo pitkät ajat tyhjäkäynnillä koska Tennispalatsi toimii päättärinä.


Ovatko nuo designpysäkit jotenkin erityisen korkeita? Kas kun esimerkiksi 17:lla on uuden reitin myötä yhteinen pysäkki linjan 6 kanssa (Hietalahdentori)...

----------


## hylje

> Ovatko nuo designpysäkit jotenkin erityisen korkeita? Kas kun esimerkiksi 17:lla on uuden reitin myötä yhteinen pysäkki linjan 6 kanssa (Hietalahdentori)...


Ratikkapysäkeitä on eri laiturikorkeuksilla. Kamppi on sieltä korkeammasta päästä, matalien ratikoiden lattian tasolla.

Bussilla voi pysähtyä korkeallekin pysäkille, mutta sitten pitää jäädä vähän kauemmas reunakivestä. Kampin pysäkki on mitoitettu ratikoille eikä siinä ole bussille hirveästi sivuttaismarginaalia. Samasta syystä Bulevardilta karkoitettiin idänsuuntaiset bussit kun ratikkapysäkit korotettiin: bussit eivät mahdu ohittamaan toisiaan pysäkeillä.

----------


## Salomaa

tulin päivällä 1:ellä Bulevardilta Töölöntorille. Hyvin ainakin matkustajat ovat löytäneet tänään uuden linja kyytiin. samalla näin Manheimilaisen tilausajossa. Toivottavasti tuo vaunu pidetään tallessa jatkossakin. Ikkunoissa punaiset verhot ja sisällä mahtava tunnelma.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ovatko nuo designpysäkit jotenkin erityisen korkeita? Kas kun esimerkiksi 17:lla on uuden reitin myötä yhteinen pysäkki linjan 6 kanssa (Hietalahdentori)...


Noita pysäkkejä ovat bussit 14 ja 18 käyttäneet, kunnes ne siirrettiin sieltä pois, kun seisoivat siinä niin kauan että ratikan aikataulut menivät aivan sekaisin. En muista keskustelua siitä, että ovien kanssa olisi ollut ongelmia tuossa. Silmämääräisesti nuo eivät ole niin korkeita kuin rv-pysäkit yleensä.

Periaatteessa ratikkapysäkkejä tehdään kahdelle korkeudelle, joko rv taikka bussi+rv. Jälkimmäiset ovat matalampia.

Jätkäsaaren rv-korkuisille pysäkeille on ilmestynyt 23N-päreitä nyt elokuussa. Miten mahtaa bussi siellä pärjätä?

17:lla on yhteisiä pysäkkejä ratikoiden kanssa Tehtaankadullakin. Mutta jos ovia ei auota eli kukaan ei sitä bussia käytä, niin sittenhän korkeus ei ole ongelma  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

Jonkun verranhan busseilla ja ratikoilla on yhteisiä pysäkkejä. Uusille busseille ne eivät ole ongelma, koska niissä on vastaavat liukuovet kuin uudemmissa ratikoissa. Lisäksi linjoilla 50, 58 ja 59 vanhoihin busseihin on vaihdettu liukuovia, jotta ne pärjäävät yhteiskäyttöpysäkeillä Pasilassa (ja aiemmin 58:n reitillä Vallilassa).

----------


## MrArakawa

> Keskustassa kävelymatkat ovat niin lyhyet ja muuta joukkoliikennettä tarjolla niin paljon, että 10 min vuoroväli lyhyillä matkoilla ei houkuttele oikein kuin hitaasti liikkuvia. Pelkästään hitaasti liikkuvista ei taas saada riittävän suuria matkustajamääriä ratikoihin (eikä busseihinkaan). Keskustassa on siis syytä ajaa joko hyvin tiheästi tai sitten olla kokonaan ajamatta.


Runsaasta rinnakkaisesta bussirallista huolimatta kakkonen on kuitenkin ollut Töölöstä tullessaan kaikki vuodet varsin hyvin kuormitettu 10 minuutin vuorovälillään, tiettyinä ruuhkapiikkeinä käytännössä tupaten täynnä. Matkustajista noin karkeasti arvioituna puolet on poistunut Kampissa, loput Rautatieasemalla. Kyllähän se paperilla kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta ratkaisulta, että otetaan linjalta kaksi suosituinta pysäkkiä pois.

----------


## aki

> Designpysäkkikatokset pitää joko siirtää muualle tai sitten reunakivet madallettava että bussit voivat kätyttää niitä. Esim 14 ,18 ja 39  lähtevät nyt Tennispalatsin luota hankalasta paikasta, pitkä kävelymatka metroon ja pysäkkejä ei meinaa löytää ja 39 seisoo pitkät ajat tyhjäkäynnillä koska Tennispalatsi toimii päättärinä.
> t. Rainer


Nyt HKL on todennut että design-katosten reunakiveyksen madaltaminen onkin helppoa ja työ on jo ilmeisesti aloitettu koska toinen katoksista on aidattu. Ongelmana on kuitenkin vielä bussien aikataulut koska pysäkin kohdalla ei mahdu ohittamaan. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005358066.html. Linjoille 14 ja 18 tuo nyt ei ole ongelma kun ne muutenkin ajelevat useimmiten peräkkäin. Mites 39/39B, kiertääkö ne tennispalatsin lähtölaituriin sähkötalon takaa, eli jäisivätkö jonoon 14/18 bussien taakse?

----------


## PepeB

> Nyt HKL on todennut että design-katosten reunakiveyksen madaltaminen onkin helppoa ja työ on jo ilmeisesti aloitettu koska toinen katoksista on aidattu. Ongelmana on kuitenkin vielä bussien aikataulut koska pysäkin kohdalla ei mahdu ohittamaan. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005358066.html. Linjoille 14 ja 18 tuo nyt ei ole ongelma kun ne muutenkin ajelevat useimmiten peräkkäin. Mites 39/39B, kiertääkö ne tennispalatsin lähtölaituriin sähkötalon takaa, eli jäisivätkö jonoon 14/18 bussien taakse?


Kyllähän 39 välillä seisoo siinä Kampin keskuksen ovien edessä juuri ennen pysäkkiä, liekö normi pysäköintipaikka siinä?

----------


## jiipeehoo

Torstaina 28.9.2017 huomasin, että Reijolankadulle oli jo toiselle (pohj.) pari kiskoelementtipätkää asennettu. Siitä se alkaa.

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

> Torstaina 28.9.2017 huomasin, että Reijolankadulle oli jo toiselle (pohj.) pari kiskoelementtipätkää asennettu. Siitä se alkaa.


Tänään 17.10. Reijolankadulla pohj puolen kiskot asennettu välillä Mannerheimintie-Urheilukatu, mutta ei vielä yhdistetty Mannerheimintien vaihteeseen  rakoa on vielä Manskun ajoratojen leveyden verran. Urheilukadulta Nordenskiöldinkadun suuntaan raititioen pohjustustyöt vaikuttaisi olevan tehdyt. Olettaisin, että molempien suuntien kiskoelementit asennetaan siihen ensi viilolla.

 Jäähallilta Reijolankadun suuntaan lähtevään vaihdepalaseen on hitsattu molempien suuntien kiskot yhden autokaistan leveydeltä, ja asfaltti pohjustettu. Vaikuttaa, että pian autoliikenne siirretään tuolle kaistalle, ja tällä hetkellä autoliikenteen käytössä oleva kaista kaivetaan auki.

Huomaan, että tässä asennetaan jälleen matalauraisia vaihteita, eli ilmeisesti leveitä pyöriä ei vieläkään ole asennettu. Olisi ollut järkevää, että pyörät olisi jo nyt tässä vaiheessa, kun rakennetaan uutta raitiorataa ja uusia vaihteita ympäri kaupunkia. Mutta ei kai sitten ihan natsannut, matalauraisilla mennään ja vaihdetaan sitten jälleen muutaman vuoden päästä.

----------


## PepeB

> Tänään 17.10. Reijolankadulla pohj puolen kiskot asennettu välillä Mannerheimintie-Urheilukatu, mutta ei vielä yhdistetty Mannerheimintien vaihteeseen  rakoa on vielä Manskun ajoratojen leveyden verran. Urheilukadulta Nordenskiöldinkadun suuntaan raititioen pohjustustyöt vaikuttaisi olevan tehdyt. Olettaisin, että molempien suuntien kiskoelementit asennetaan siihen ensi viilolla.
> 
>  Jäähallilta Reijolankadun suuntaan lähtevään vaihdepalaseen on hitsattu molempien suuntien kiskot yhden autokaistan leveydeltä, ja asfaltti pohjustettu. Vaikuttaa, että pian autoliikenne siirretään tuolle kaistalle, ja tällä hetkellä autoliikenteen käytössä oleva kaista kaivetaan auki.
> 
> Huomaan, että tässä asennetaan jälleen matalauraisia vaihteita, eli ilmeisesti leveitä pyöriä ei vieläkään ole asennettu. Olisi ollut järkevää, että pyörät olisi jo nyt tässä vaiheessa, kun rakennetaan uutta raitiorataa ja uusia vaihteita ympäri kaupunkia. Mutta ei kai sitten ihan natsannut, matalauraisilla mennään ja vaihdetaan sitten jälleen muutaman vuoden päästä.


Hyvin harvoin infraurakat toteutetaan kustannustehokkaasti pitkällä aikavälillä Helsingissä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tänään 17.10. Reijolankadulla pohj puolen kiskot asennettu välillä Mannerheimintie-Urheilukatu, mutta ei vielä yhdistetty Mannerheimintien vaihteeseen  rakoa on vielä Manskun ajoratojen leveyden verran. Urheilukadulta Nordenskiöldinkadun suuntaan raititioen pohjustustyöt vaikuttaisi olevan tehdyt. Olettaisin, että molempien suuntien kiskoelementit asennetaan siihen ensi viilolla.
> 
>  Jäähallilta Reijolankadun suuntaan lähtevään vaihdepalaseen on hitsattu molempien suuntien kiskot yhden autokaistan leveydeltä, ja asfaltti pohjustettu. Vaikuttaa, että pian autoliikenne siirretään tuolle kaistalle, ja tällä hetkellä autoliikenteen käytössä oleva kaista kaivetaan auki.
> 
> Huomaan, että tässä asennetaan jälleen matalauraisia vaihteita, eli ilmeisesti leveitä pyöriä ei vieläkään ole asennettu. Olisi ollut järkevää, että pyörät olisi jo nyt tässä vaiheessa, kun rakennetaan uutta raitiorataa ja uusia vaihteita ympäri kaupunkia. Mutta ei kai sitten ihan natsannut, matalauraisilla mennään ja vaihdetaan sitten jälleen muutaman vuoden päästä.


Eikös siinä pohjoisen puolella ole kiskot vaihteeseen asti. Niiden päälle on jostakin syystä vedetty kestopäällyste.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Kyllä pohjoisen kiskot on yhdistetty. Hieman pikeä/asfalttia on päällä. Tänään näin, että Nordiksen päässä oltiin hitsaustöissä. Kyllä se rata joskus valmistuu.

----------


## Melamies

> Kyllä pohjoisen kiskot on yhdistetty. Hieman pikeä/asfalttia on päällä. Tänään näin, että Nordiksen päässä oltiin hitsaustöissä. Kyllä se rata joskus valmistuu.


Rata taitaa valmistua ennen Manskun ali vedettäviä ikuisuusprojektiputkia tmv. Eiköhän ajosillat ole siinä vielä kun Reijolankadun raitiotie täyttää vuoden. Kyllä oli keskiviikkona masentavan näköinen työmaa. Tilkan kohdalla työt ovat sen sijaan selkeästi edistyneet.

----------


## Etika

Itse rata ja siihen liittyvät työt ovat tosiaan edenneet aika vauhdilla nyt, kun pääsivät vihdoin tekemään niitä. Suurin osa tuosta remonttiajasta on Reijolankadun alta kaivettu, siirretty ja uusittu jotain putkia ja kaapeleita. Kaivuulupa tuolle työmalueelle on voimassa marraskuuhun 2018, joten työmaasiltojen paikallaanolo vuoden päästä ei yllättäisi...

----------


## JamoL

Jätkäsaaresta lähtevien 7:n ja 9:n lähtöaikoja ruuvattiin tänään niin että tasainen vuoroväli Rautatientorille menetettiin

Esim. aamukasilta vuoroväli on nyt tasainen 3min-7min-3min-7min... Iltakymmenen ympärillä taas noin 5min- noin 10min.

Tietoa miksi näin? Eikö "runkolinjoissa" nimenomaan ollut ideana tasainen kadenssi?

----------


## jiipeehoo

Joutuivat jopa räjäyttämään kalliota Nordenskiöldinkadun päästä. Asun itse melko lähellä paikkaa, niin kuului hyvin.

----------


## 8.6

> Jätkäsaaresta lähtevien 7:n ja 9:n lähtöaikoja ruuvattiin tänään niin että tasainen vuoroväli Rautatientorille menetettiin
> 
> Esim. aamukasilta vuoroväli on nyt tasainen 3min-7min-3min-7min... Iltakymmenen ympärillä taas noin 5min- noin 10min.
> 
> Tietoa miksi näin? Eikö "runkolinjoissa" nimenomaan ollut ideana tasainen kadenssi?


Tarkoituksena oli ilmeisesti lyhentää vaunujen seisomisaikaa Länsi-Pasilassa, koska pysäkille mahtuu vain yksi vaunu. Ja tehtiin tietenkin vielä väärin päin, että muutenkin ruuhkaisempi seiska kerää suuriman osan matkustajista. Ysillä Jätkäsaaresta tulevat ajavat sitten tyhjillä suurikapasiteettisillä Articeilla. Nyt voitaisiin viimeinkin häätää kaikki Articit ysiltä ja siirtää ne linjalle 2/3/7. Tilalle ysille tuotaisiin Varioita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt voitaisiin viimeinkin häätää kaikki Articit ysiltä ja siirtää ne linjalle 2/3/7.


Artic ei mahdu Sokoksen kulmalla Arkadiankadulle vievälle rymitysraiteelle, vaan tukkii kulun suoraan ajavilta.

----------


## NS

> Artic ei mahdu Sokoksen kulmalla Arkadiankadulle vievälle rymitysraiteelle, vaan tukkii kulun suoraan ajavilta.


Onko tämä vain toteamus, vai luuletko että asialla on vaikutusta Artic-vaunujen sijoitukseen?

----------


## Max

Topeliuksenkadun radasta ja reitin ahtaudesta on puhuttu paljon. Tuli vain mieleen, että Mechelininkadulla on pitkällä pätkällä jo valmiina paikka raitiotietä varten ja sen kautta pystyisi vetämään nopean raitiotien esim. Arkadiankadun kautta keskustaan jatkaen. Onko tällaista joskus harkittu? Tietääkö joku, millaista linjaa varten Mechelininkadun raitiotievaraus on aikanaan tehty?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko tämä vain toteamus, vai luuletko että asialla on vaikutusta Artic-vaunujen sijoitukseen?


Se minulle annettiin syyksi kun kyselin, miksei 237:lla ole Articeja vaikka piti olla.

----------


## pehkonen

> Se minulle annettiin syyksi kun kyselin, miksei 237:lla ole Articeja vaikka piti olla.


Siis linjojen 1, 2, 3 ja 7 voi olettaa olevan Artic-vapaita linjoja?

----------


## 339-DF

Näinpä. Mutta en ihmettelisi, jos tuosta silloin tällöin poikettaisiin. Nelosellakin tuli tänään Artic vastaan, mikä ei ole kovin yleinen näky.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Näinpä. Mutta en ihmettelisi, jos tuosta silloin tällöin poikettaisiin. Nelosellakin tuli tänään Artic vastaan, mikä ei ole kovin yleinen näky.


Ykkösellähän näkee Articeja melkein päivittäin, eräänä sunnuntaina oli kaksikin kappaletta.

----------


## 8.6

> Artic ei mahdu Sokoksen kulmalla Arkadiankadulle vievälle rymitysraiteelle, vaan tukkii kulun suoraan ajavilta.


Tilanteen korjaamiseksi on ainakin kolme vaihtoehtoa: A. Muutetaan risteyksen raidejärjestelyjä siten, että vaunut mahdutaan kohtaamaan siinä. B. Annetaan Arkadiankadulle kääntyville vaunuille nollaviipeet, jolloin ne eivät ole tukkeena muille vaunuille. Tämä ei aiheuta kohtuutonta haittaa autoliikenteelle. C. Muutetan linjastoa siten, että ysi kulkisi jälleen Länsiterminaaliin ja seiska vastaavasti Saukonpaateen. Tällöin Länsiterminaaliin kulkisivat taas Articit. Ysi siirrettiin Saukonpaateen vain siksi, että asukkaat vaativat parempia yhteyksiä yöllä. Articeiden käyttö Länsiterminaalin linjalla on kuitenkin huomattavasti tärkeämpää. Tarvittaessa ysin viimeiset vuorot voivat ajaa Saukonpaateen tunnuksella 9N.

----------


## 339-DF

Niin. Ja sitten on vaihtoehto D, jossa ei tarvitse vaivata KSV:n liikennesuunnitelua eikä HKR:n katusuunnittelua eikä valotoimiston ohjelmoijia  joilla totisesti olisi sata muuta ja paljon kiireisempää paikkaa, joihin keskittyä, eikä niillekään tahdo olevan aikaa tai kiinnostusta. Eikä tarvitse hämmentää matkustajia enempää kuin nyt on jo elokuun reittiuudistusten myötä hämmennetty, eikä tarvitse perustaa erillisiä osa-aikalinjoja, joista on juuri yritetty päästä eroon. Ymmärrän hyvin, että tuo D on osoittautunut käytännön valinnaksi, enkä näe syytä moittia siitä ketään.

En ole siitäkään ihan vakuuttunut, että ne Articit olisivat jotenkin äärettömän oleellisia siellä 237:lla. Onhan ne varmasti laivamatkustajille parempia, mutta tuolla linjalla on kuitenkin neljän tunnin kierrosaika, ja niistä neljästä kolmella ja puolella Artic taitaa olla ylikapasiteettia.

Enemmän olen innoissani siitä, että Töölö on käsittääkseni pikku hiljaa saamassa Articeja. 4 ja 10 ovat ne linjat, joilla noita vaunuja todella tarvitaan, varsinkin nyt kun 7 poistui Mannerheimintieltä.

----------


## Jusa

> Enemmän olen innoissani siitä, että Töölö on käsittääkseni pikku hiljaa saamassa Articeja. 4 ja 10 ovat ne linjat, joilla noita vaunuja todella tarvitaan, varsinkin nyt kun 7 poistui Mannerheimintieltä.


Neloselle ja kympille sopisivat vielä paremmin pidemmän version Articit, mutta ehkä sitten joskus kun kun pitkät nivelet romutetaan ja Ruhan halli valmistuu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Neloselle ja kympille sopisivat vielä paremmin pidemmän version Articit, mutta ehkä sitten joskus kun kun pitkät nivelet romutetaan ja Ruhan halli valmistuu.


Ehkei tarvitsisi odottaa niin kauan. Nythän HSL:n taloussuunnitelmassa todettiin, että Varioiden poistuminen ensi vuonna aiheuttaa tarpeen hankkia lisää uutta kalustoa. Eli 60 Articia ei riitä. Siinä ei täsmennetä määriä eikä aikatauluja, mutta optioita on vielä käytettävänä. Jospa hankkisivat lisää pitkiä "jokeri"-vaunuja?

Toisaalta tuossakin on varjopuolensa. Ratikkalinjojen vuorovälejä on kalustokoon kasvaessa pidennetty aika paljon. Kävisikö niin, että isommat vaunut johtaisivat myös 4&10:lla vuorovälin pidentymiseen?

----------


## Jusa

> Ehkei tarvitsisi odottaa niin kauan.


Pahoin pelkään, että menee vielä n. 10 vuotta, ennenkuin saamme Articit Töölön linjoille.
Vastikään HKL teki päätöksen nykyisten pitkien nivelien peruskorjauksesta ja nehän on sijoitettu Töölön halliin kapeampina vaunuina.
Tähtäimenä on, että niillä ajetaan vielä n. 10 vuotta... 
Vasta kun Ruskeasuon halli valmistuu johon saadaan leveämpiä vaunuja, voi odottaa Artic-vaunuja Töölön linjoille.

----------


## NS

> Enemmän olen innoissani siitä, että Töölö on käsittääkseni pikku hiljaa saamassa Articeja. 4 ja 10 ovat ne linjat, joilla noita vaunuja todella tarvitaan, varsinkin nyt kun 7 poistui Mannerheimintieltä.


Peruustuuko käsityksesi muuhun kuin havaintoihin? Itse olen puolestani ollut siinä käsityksessä, etteivät Articit tule vuosikausiin yleistymään Töölön linjoilla johtuen vallitsevista varikko-olosuhteista.

Tällä viikolla Artic-vaunu vieraili linjalla 4 ainakin keskiviikkona ja torstaina. On jopa mahdollista, että eilen n. klo 15-21 linjalla oli jopa kaksi Articia samanaikaisesti. Myöhään keskiviikkoiltana lumipyryn alkaessa välipalavaunuilla oli lehtikelin vuoksi suuria ongelmia kiihdytyksissä ja jarrutuksissa mm. Kanavakadun ja Paciuksenkadun mäissä. Tuolloin Artic suoriutui näistä paikoista puhtaasti ja ongelmitta, ja pystyi muiltakin osin pitämään yllä selvästi reippaampaa nopeutta kautta linjan.

----------


## vristo

Välihuomautus: 
MLNRV2 -kalusto peruskorjataan vielä kerran ja pidennetään sen käyttöikää kymmenisen vuotta. 

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...unnitelma.html


Linkki yksityiskohtaiseen suunnitelmaan:

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...0000/Liite.pdf

----------


## petteri

Onko tämän korjauksen valmistuttua kaikissa ratikoissa syväuraisten vaihteiden vaatimat pyörät? 

Siirtyminen syväuraisiin vaihteisiin nopeuttaa liikennettä hiukan ja nopeutus kohdistuu vielä hitaimpiin ja kuormituimpiin pätkiin.

----------


## 8.6

> Välihuomautus: 
> MLNRV2 -kalusto peruskorjataan vielä kerran ja pidennetään sen käyttöikää kymmenisen vuotta. 
> 
> http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...unnitelma.html
> 
> 
> Linkki yksityiskohtaiseen suunnitelmaan:
> 
> http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...0000/Liite.pdf


Kyllä ne peruskorjattuna pidempäänkin kestäisivät, mutta HSL haluaa hankkia uusia vaunuja. Ehkä halutaan hankkia kaikki vaunut kerralla, koska linjaston laajennuksia varten tarvitaan joka tapauksessa kalustoa eikä Nr1-kalustoa haluta käyttää.

----------


## vristo

> Kyllä ne peruskorjattuna pidempäänkin kestäisivät, mutta HSL haluaa hankkia uusia vaunuja. Ehkä halutaan hankkia kaikki vaunut kerralla, koska linjaston laajennuksia varten tarvitaan joka tapauksessa kalustoa eikä Nr1-kalustoa haluta käyttää.


Mutta peruskorjaus on todella mittavaa, sillä vaunut ovat päässeet monin paikoin huonoon kuntoon. Etenkin koreiltaan monet ovat pahasti ruosteessa (lukekaa jälkimmäinen raportti).

----------


## Jolittn

> Siis linjojen 1, 2, 3 ja 7 voi olettaa olevan Artic-vapaita linjoja?


Kuljen päivittäin kakkosella, ja aina silloin tällöin pääsen Articin kyytiin, ehkä vähän useammin jopa kuin ennen linjalla 7. Joten omien havaintojeni perusteella en kutsuisi näitä linjoja Artic-vapaiksi. Todettakoon myös, että kakkosella tuntuu omien havaintojeni perusteella nykyisin olevan useimmiten Variotram, kun taas ennen seiskalla oli useimmin MLNRV2.

----------


## 339-DF

> Peruustuuko käsityksesi muuhun kuin havaintoihin? Itse olen puolestani ollut siinä käsityksessä, etteivät Articit tule vuosikausiin yleistymään Töölön linjoilla johtuen vallitsevista varikko-olosuhteista.


Kyllä perustuu. Yritän olla tarkka siinä, että jos joku on vain havaintoa tai omaa mielipidettä, niin tuon sen selkeästi esiin, ettei syntyisi väärinkäsityksiä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Reijolankadun raitiotiekiskot näyttävät tällä viiikolla olevan täydellä mitallaan koko matkalla. Käynnissä oli eilen betonin levitys kiskojen ympäristöön. Ei varmaan enää pitkää aikaa liikenteen aloittamiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Oliko siellä ajolangat koko matkalla jo?

----------


## sarod

Äsken ohiajaessa näytti siltä, että kannatinlangat on koko matkalla, mutta itse ajojohdin vielä puuttuu.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos tiedosta! Kannatinlangat kai siinä enemmän aikaa vievät, ajolankojen asennus lie nopeampaa. Joten toivotaan, että tuo olisi pian käytössä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kiitos tiedosta! Kannatinlangat kai siinä enemmän aikaa vievät, ajolankojen asennus lie nopeampaa. Joten toivotaan, että tuo olisi pian käytössä.


Ajolanka Meilahden suunttaan oli tänään (su 26.11.) paikalla. Pasilan suuntaan varmaankin laiteetaan seuraavan linja 4 katkon aikana. https://www.hsl.fi/liikennetiedottee...ja-2811-toolon

----------


## moxu

On kai se hauskaa, että Reijolankadun remppa valmistuu, mutta niin kauan kuin siinä on yksityisautoilu sallittu, ei ruuhkaongelma hellitä. Odotan myös kiinnostuksella ikkunani alle Kuusitien lenkkiin syntyviä ruuhkia, kun nelosen ja kympin myöhästyneiden ylimääräisten kääntöjen lisäksi tuohon tunkee "aikataulunsa" mukainen kolmonen.
Onko mitään käsitystä siitä, milloin Meikun sairaalakompleksin suuntaan tehtävä kääntölenkki tehdään, vai onko se pelkkää toiveajattelua? Entä koska 2 ja 7 saavat Pasilan päättärinsä, ja asiakkaita aliarvioiva vaunun numeron muuttuminen kesken matkan saadaan loppumaan?

----------


## Jusa

> On kai se hauskaa, että Reijolankadun remppa valmistuu, mutta niin kauan kuin siinä on yksityisautoilu sallittu, ei ruuhkaongelma hellitä. Odotan myös kiinnostuksella ikkunani alle Kuusitien lenkkiin syntyviä ruuhkia, kun nelosen ja kympin myöhästyneiden ylimääräisten kääntöjen lisäksi tuohon tunkee "aikataulunsa" mukainen kolmonen.
> Onko mitään käsitystä siitä, milloin Meikun sairaalakompleksin suuntaan tehtävä kääntölenkki tehdään, vai onko se pelkkää toiveajattelua? Entä koska 2 ja 7 saavat Pasilan päättärinsä, ja asiakkaita aliarvioiva vaunun numeron muuttuminen kesken matkan saadaan loppumaan?


Kolmonenhan jää kuusitielle vaikka Haartamaninkadun silmukka vasta noin 5 vuoden kuluttua valmistuu. Seiska muuttaa sinne sitten ja helpottaa sairaalan ja pasilan aseman välistä ruuhkaa. En kyllä ymmärrä miksi sitä silmukkaa ei voi tehdä kiireellisempänä koska suuri tarve on.

----------


## Melamies

> On kai se hauskaa, että Reijolankadun remppa valmistuu, mutta niin kauan kuin siinä on yksityisautoilu sallittu, ei ruuhkaongelma hellitä.


Tukholmankadun, Manskun ja Reijolankadun risteyskokonaisuus on pahimpia ruuhkasumppuja, jos kuluneen ilmaisun käyttäminen sallitaan. Nyt Reijolankadun raitiotien myötä myös ratikat käyttävät kaikkia neljää haaraa. Jos ykstyisautoilua ei merkittävästi rajoiteta ylipäänsä, ei ole mielekästä kieltää sitä myöskään Reijolankadulla. Tunneliratkaisu Vihdintie-Hakamäentie-tyyliin toisi jonkilaisen ratkaisun tuohon kohtaan, joskin se olisi pidempi ja kalliimpi.

----------


## Makke93

> Kolmonenhan jää kuusitielle vaikka Haartamaninkadun silmukka vasta noin 5 vuoden kuluttua valmistuu. Seiska muuttaa sinne sitten ja helpottaa sairaalan ja pasilan aseman välistä ruuhkaa. En kyllä ymmärrä miksi sitä silmukkaa ei voi tehdä kiireellisempänä koska suuri tarve on.


7 ei auta Meilahden ja Pasilan välistä ruuhkaa jos se kulkee Länsi-Pasilan kautta ja oikaisu ollaan tekemässä vasta Ilmalan jatkeen yhteydessä.

----------


## Max

> 7 ei auta Meilahden ja Pasilan välistä ruuhkaa jos se kulkee Länsi-Pasilan kautta ja oikaisu ollaan tekemässä vasta Ilmalan jatkeen yhteydessä.


Nykyisellään voisi auttaakin, ellei se jäisi 10 minuutiksi Kyllikinportille aikaa tasaamaan. Seiskan pysäkki on nimittäin n 400 m lähempänä junia kuin 58:n tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Etika

> Kolmonenhan jää kuusitielle vaikka Haartamaninkadun silmukka vasta noin 5 vuoden kuluttua valmistuu. Seiska muuttaa sinne sitten ja helpottaa sairaalan ja pasilan aseman välistä ruuhkaa. En kyllä ymmärrä miksi sitä silmukkaa ei voi tehdä kiireellisempänä koska suuri tarve on.


Johtuu siitä, että muutoksia rajoittava tekijä ei ole tuo silmukka vaan se, että kakkonen ei pysty kääntymään ympäri Pasilassa. Raitiovaunut eivät Pasilansillalta pääse jatkamaan suoraan Asemapäällikönkadulle, joten lännestä tuleva vaunu ei pääse ympäri missäänpäin Pasilaa. Tuo silmukka siis odottaa sitä, että Pasilansillan, Ratapihantien ja Asemapäällikönkadun risteys myllätään jossain vaiheessa tulevaisuudessa, jotta kakkonen ja seiska voidaan erottaa.

----------


## Jusa

> 7 ei auta Meilahden ja Pasilan välistä ruuhkaa jos se kulkee Länsi-Pasilan kautta ja oikaisu ollaan tekemässä vasta Ilmalan jatkeen yhteydessä.


Tuokin on vain halusta kiinni, tuskin se vaikuttaa Ilmalan rataan!

----------


## Makke93

> Tuokin on vain halusta kiinni, tuskin se vaikuttaa Ilmalan rataan!


En tiedä mikä on todellinen peruste, mutta Ilmalan rataan ja Pasilan oikaisuun kuuluu myös asemapäälikönkadun kaksisuuntaistaminen. Jos Oikaisu ja kaksisuuntaistaminen tehdään erikseen 7/2 ovat poikki kahteen eri kertaan. Tietenkin ne voisi kummatkin tehdä ensin Meilahden silmukan kanssa ja jättää Ilmalan raitiotie sinne 2021:een, jonka rakentaminen ei edes häiritse minkään ratikan liikennettä.

Toisaalta taysiä 58/58B helpottaa vuodenvaihteesta lähtien 551:n metron liityntäliikenteen kanssa alkava 5min ruuhkavuoroväli. eli kolmella linjalla yhteensä 2,5min. Saattaa toisaalta olla lyhyt lysti, kun TTS:n mukaan 551 ja 58 muutetaan runkolinjojen reiteille ja vuorovälille ilman oransseja busseja ensi syksynä. Herttoniemen liikennesuunnitelman mukaan vuoroväli olisi 6min ruuhkassa kummallakin, eli yhteensä 3min.

Muokkaus: Itse asiassa nyt tuli mieleen, että näiden projektien sitominen saattaa johtua siitä, että oikaisun yhteydessä kakkonen viedään Itä-Pasilan silmukkaan ja jos Ilmalan rataa ei ole vielä tehty olisi vaikeata tasata sekä 9, että 2 pasilan aseman vieressä. Siellä on kyllä ohitusraiteet, mutta toinen niistä on huonossa kohdassa käyttää niin kauan kun Pasilan asemaa rempataan

----------


## Jusa

> En tiedä mikä on todellinen peruste.


Olen kuullut myös, että on mietitty ensialkuun Meilahden silmukan sijasta Munkkiniemen olemassa olevaa silmukkaa, onhan siinäkin ahdas manuaalinen ohitusraide. Sitoisi tietysti pari vaunua lenkille.

----------


## moxu

Ehkä ne pari vaunua lisää tuohon kiertoon joka tapauksessa tarvitaan, kun aikataulut eivät kuitenkaan pidä. Aina toisinaan on tilanteita, joissa toivoisi olevansa väärässä, mutta epäilee, ettei sittenkään ole.
Vain täysi typerys voi tunkea Kuusitien kääntölenkkiin säännöllisen linjan. Samat typerykset ajoivat väkisin käärmeen pyssyyn luomalla 723-kummajaisen, josta eivät helsinkiläisetkään saa tolkkua, ulkopaikkakuntalaisista puhumattakaan. Rehellisyyden nimessä on toki myönnettävä, että vaunussa saattaa olla tilaa, kun kukaan ei arvaa sitä käyttää, kun ei voi tietää, mihin se on seuraavaksi menossa...

Perinteisen 3T/3B:n palauttaminen olisi nyt helpottava tekijä kaikkineen. 2 ja 7 voisivat sitten ajaa sotkulinjaa aiemman ehdotuksen mukaansiten, että 7 olisi se, mikä se on ja 2 kääntyisi Töölöstä Kampin kautta Kaivokadulle ja vetäisi käännön joko Hakaniemen Arena-korttelin tai Linjojen lenkillä. Kaiken muun pystyy kyllä hoitelemaan, mutta tässä kohden kiireellinen korjaus -vaikka sitten vanhanaikaiseen suuntaan- olisi paikallaan, jos lippujen hintaakin ollaan nostamassa, eli näistä "palveluista" pitäisi jatkossa maksaa vielä nykyisiä ylihintojakin enemmän.

----------


## Jusa

> Vain täysi typerys voi tunkea Kuusitien kääntölenkkiin säännöllisen linjan..


Ehkäpä syynä on se, että kakkoselle piti löytää joku kääntöpaikka, Meilahden sairaala olisi ollut moninkerroin parempi,  tuskinpa Alppilanradalle on niin paljon menijöitä kuin Pasilaan.

Uskoisin näitä ratkaisuja melko lyhytaikaiseksi, kun saadaan yhteys Pasilasta Kalasatamaan tulee se olemaan suosittu reitti, etenkin kun se jatkuisi länsipuolella Meilahdeen ja jopa Töölön ja Kampin kautta ...
Kuinka merkityksetön Alppilan rata sen jälkeen olisikaan ...

Helsinki muuttuu ja ajassa on oltava mukana.

----------


## moxu

Eihän se, että läpikulkijoiden määrät Pasilan ja Kalasataman välillä kasvavat, mitenkään tee Alppilan osuudesta merkityksetöntä. Siellähän asuu paljon ihmisiä, jotka tarvitsevat joukkoliikennettä. Heidänkin -sekä tietysti turistien, jotka menevät Lintsille tai Stadikalle- tarpeisiinsa vanhat kolmoset sopivat nykyistä sekasotkua huomattavasti paremmin.
Muutenkin raitiovaunu pitäisi aina ajatella enemmän reitin varrella asuvien yhteysvälineenä kuin läpikulkuajoneuvona. Tosin tästä Meikusta katsottuna poikittaislinjallekin olisi ilmeinen tarve -nykyään sen ehdon täyttävät parhaiten 58 ja tiedelinja, joita ei kuitenkaan tee edes mieli käyttää, kun matkan käytännössä kävelee nopeammin...

Kiireellisyysjärjestyksessä Helsingin tärkeimmät raitiovaunukehitelmät minusta olisivat:
1: Kampin ja Rööperin yhteys
2: Meikun uusi kääntöpaikka
3: Pasilan kehittäminen, ml.poikittaisrata Kalasatamaan
4: Hagis-Kalasatama-Arabia
5: Laajasalo

Kuten huomaatte, pidän Laajasalon pikalinjaa tässä kohden vähemmän olennaisena. Ensin on saatava kantakaupungin verkko kuntoon, ja luotava sellaisia katuja, joilla ratikat pääsevät etenemään ilman autojen aiheuttamia tukoksia. Vasta sitten, kun yksikään raitiovaunu ei missään tilanteessa joudu väistämään muuta autoa kuin korkeintaan hälytysajoneuvoa, voidaan puhua radikaalista laajennuksesta myös mitä matkustajamääräoletuksiin tulee.

----------


## Bussimies

> Samat typerykset ajoivat väkisin käärmeen pyssyyn luomalla 723-kummajaisen, josta eivät helsinkiläisetkään saa tolkkua, ulkopaikkakuntalaisista puhumattakaan. Rehellisyyden nimessä on toki myönnettävä, että vaunussa saattaa olla tilaa, kun kukaan ei arvaa sitä käyttää, kun ei voi tietää, mihin se on seuraavaksi menossa...
> 
> Perinteisen 3T/3B:n palauttaminen olisi nyt helpottava tekijä kaikkineen. 2 ja 7 voisivat sitten ajaa sotkulinjaa aiemman ehdotuksen mukaansiten, että 7 olisi se, mikä se on ja 2 kääntyisi Töölöstä Kampin kautta Kaivokadulle ja vetäisi käännön joko Hakaniemen Arena-korttelin tai Linjojen lenkillä. Kaiken muun pystyy kyllä hoitelemaan, mutta tässä kohden kiireellinen korjaus -vaikka sitten vanhanaikaiseen suuntaan- olisi paikallaan, jos lippujen hintaakin ollaan nostamassa, eli näistä "palveluista" pitäisi jatkossa maksaa vielä nykyisiä ylihintojakin enemmän.


En kyllä pysty ymmärtämään miten ihmeessä tästä on mahdollista tehdä noin vaikeaa. 10 linjaa, joista jokaisella alkupiste ja päätepiste:

1 Eira-Käpylä
2 Olympiaterminaali-Länsi-Pasila
3 Olympiaterminaali-Meilahti
4 Katajanokka-Munkkiniemi
5 Katajanokan terminaali-Rautatieasema
6 Hietalahti-Arabia (6T Länsiterminaali-Arabia)
7 Länsiterminaali-Pasila
8 Jätkäsaari-Arabia
9 Jätkäsaari-Pasila
10 Kirurgi-Pikku Huopalahti

Jokaisesta linjasta selkeä infograafi ja infograafissa jokaisella linjalla vieläpä oma tunnusväri. Uskoisin että tästä selviää kuka tahansa näkökyvyllä varustettu henkilö, jolla on jonkinlainen käsitys siitä, että joukkoliikenteessä on eri linjoja ja että eri linjat kulkevat eri paikkoihin. Nämä linjat ja paikat voi tarkistaa pysäkeiltä ja reittikartoista.

https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...14082017_1.pdf

----------


## jiipeehoo

7-ratikallehan on suunnitteilla uusi kääntöpaikka Meilahden sairaalan viereen. Jospa 3:n saataisi samaan paikkaan, kun asiaa paremmin mietitään. Vaatii tietysti tarkkaa aikataulusuunnittelua, ettei kääntöpaikalle tule ruuhkaa. Kun Kuusitiellä on kääntöpaikka, niin kannattaahan sitä hyödyntää.

Hyvä juttu, että 3:n saa jo ensi maanantaina kulkea uutta rataa pitkin. 

Tietysti vaihtoehtona olisi tehdä Kuusitien kääntöpaikasta sellainen, että siellä olisi mahdollisuus myös kyytiin nousuun.

----------


## tohpeeri

> 7-ratikallehan on suunnitteilla uusi kääntöpaikka Meilahden sairaalan viereen. Jospa 3:n saataisi samaan paikkaan, kun asiaa paremmin mietitään. Vaatii tietysti tarkkaa aikataulusuunnittelua, ettei kääntöpaikalle tule ruuhkaa. Kun Kuusitiellä on kääntöpaikka, niin kannattaahan sitä hyödyntää.
> 
> Hyvä juttu, että 3:n saa jo ensi maanantaina kulkea uutta rataa pitkin. 
> 
> Tietysti vaihtoehtona olisi tehdä Kuusitien kääntöpaikasta sellainen, että siellä olisi mahdollisuus myös kyytiin nousuun.


Jos matkustaja nousee kolmosen kyytiin Jalavatien pysäkiltä Kuusitielle päin, niin saakohan hän olla vaunussa vai heitetäänkö ulos ja pistetään kävelemään takaisin Jalavatien kulmaan.

----------


## Zambo

> En kyllä pysty ymmärtämään miten ihmeessä tästä on mahdollista tehdä noin vaikeaa. 10 linjaa, joista jokaisella alkupiste ja päätepiste:
> 
> 2 Olympiaterminaali-Länsi-Pasila
> 7 Länsiterminaali-Pasila


Tuo ei ole kovin selkeää, kun samalla päätepysäkillä on kaksi eri nimeä. Jos numero vaihtuisi Pasilan asemalla molemmat linjat voisi päättyä Pasilaan.

----------


## Jolittn

> Samat typerykset ajoivat väkisin käärmeen pyssyyn luomalla 723-kummajaisen, josta eivät helsinkiläisetkään saa tolkkua, ulkopaikkakuntalaisista puhumattakaan. Rehellisyyden nimessä on toki myönnettävä, että vaunussa saattaa olla tilaa, kun kukaan ei arvaa sitä käyttää, kun ei voi tietää, mihin se on seuraavaksi menossa...
> 
> Perinteisen 3T/3B:n palauttaminen olisi nyt helpottava tekijä kaikkineen --


Tätä 237-valitusta tuntuu löytyvän usealtakin joukkoliikenneharrastajien foorumilta sekä toki muualtakin, mutta minä en vieläkään ole tajunnut, mikä tässä linjojen liikenteenhoidollisessa yhdistämisessä nyt on niin kovin vaikeaa. En tiedä, kuuluuko suomalaiseen luonteenlaatuun kaikista julkisista hankinnoista ja päätöksistä motkottaminen ihan vain tavan vuoksi, mutta  tilannehan on nyt se, että on kolme raitiolinjaa (2 Olympiaterminaali - Länsi-Pasila, 3 Kuusitie-Kallio-Olympiaterminaali ja 7 Länsisatama - Länsi Pasila), ja nämä on tällaisina esitetty myös linjakartoissa ja muussa infomateriaalissa. Koska mainituilla pääteasemilla ei satu olemaan kääntösilmukoita, on liikennöinti päädytty järjestämään siten, että vaunu ei käänny ympäri vaan vaihtaa toiselle samalle pääteasemalle päättyvälle linjalle. Näinhän toimitaan myös linjoilla 6 ja 8, joskin näiden päättärillä Arabiassa vaunu kääntyy myös ympäri. Sillä ei oikeastaan ole merkitystä, että matkustajia on kyydissä numeron vaihtuessa, koska käsittääkseni kuljettajat kuuluttavat esimerkiksi että "jatkamme matkaa 10 minuutin kuluttua linjalla 2" ja mainitsevat monesti myös mahdollisuudesta vaihtaa edelliseen vaunuun. 

Mielestäni tilanne on nyt selkeämpi kuin se, että samaa reittiä eri suuntiin ajavat vaunut kulkevat samoja katuja eri numeroilla (7A ja 7B) tai se, että esimerkiksi Rautatieaseman kohdalla kulkee samalla linjanumerolla (3) kaksi täysin eri suuntiin jatkavaa linjaa, jotka on eroteltu kirjaimin T ja B (joista kukaan ei tiedä, mistä nämä kirjaimet tulevat).

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunun siirtyminen päätepysäkillä linjalta toiselle ei yleisesti ottaen ole ongelma muutoin kuin häiriöiden heijastuvuuden osalta. Jos vaikkapa linjojen 6 ja 8 kierto on yhdistetty, niin Bulevardin tukokset vaikuttavat säännöllisyyteen Helsinginkadulla ja niin edelleen, mutta ei se linjojen hahmotettavuutta millään tavalla heikennä. Vastaavaa on muuten Helsingissä tehty vuosikymmenten ajan, esimerkiksi Itä-PasilaKauppatoriMunkkiniemi -linjaa ajettiin vuosina 19761985 vaihtaen tunnusta välillä Kauppatorilla. Eipä tuollaisen "linjan" olemassaoloa tainneet muut kuin harrastajat tiedostaa.

Linjan 237 erityispiirre on kuitenkin se, ettei sillä ole todellisia päätepysäkkejä, vaan se on edelleen rengaslinja, joskin aiempaa vieläkin sotkuisempi. Aikaa voidaan tasata missä vaan, kuten nyt tehdäänkin, mutta hahmottavuutta haittaa se, että tällaisen ajantasauspysäkin yli matkustajia on paljon. He nousevat yhden linjan vaunuun, mutta jäävät pois toisen linjan vaunusta. Sen selittäminen ja hahmottaminen on haasteellista. Tietysti voidaan leikkiä, että kyse on "tavallisista" linjoista, ja sitenhän kartatkin on nyt piirretty, mutta se on lähinnä markkinointikikka, joka ei muuta tosiasioita.

Tuo 237 jää kuitenkin osittain tilapäiseksi ratkaisuksi, enkä jäisi sitä aivan liikaa murehtimaan. Kunhan nyt Pasilan radat ja Rusinapuisto vaan saataisiin tehtyä, niin seiska erotettaisiin tuosta paketista. Minusta asia kannattaisi pidemmällä aikavälillä nähdä pikemminkin niin, että vanhan rengasseiskan vasen puoli on lakkautettu ja uusi linja on MeilahtiPasilaSörkkäLänsiterminaali. Se tulee olemaan aivan tavallinen ratikkalinja.

Ja vanha 3B/3T taikka 2/3 on edelleen ennallaan melkein samanlaisena kuin jo vuonna 1922, kuitenkin siten, että renkaan yläpää on nyt avattu rusetiksi niin, että Eläintarhasta jatketaan pari pysäkin verran Kuusitielle ja vastasuunnassa Pasilaan.




> Mielestäni tilanne on nyt selkeämpi kuin se, että samaa reittiä eri suuntiin ajavat vaunut kulkevat samoja katuja eri numeroilla (7A ja 7B) tai se, että esimerkiksi Rautatieaseman kohdalla kulkee samalla linjanumerolla (3) kaksi täysin eri suuntiin jatkavaa linjaa, jotka on eroteltu kirjaimin T ja B (joista kukaan ei tiedä, mistä nämä kirjaimet tulevat).


Kyllä jokainen itseään kunnioittava stadilainen tiesi, mistä ne B ja T tulivat. Tuohan vielä korostui loppuaikoina Kampin radan käyttöönoton myötä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo 237 jää kuitenkin osittain tilapäiseksi ratkaisuksi, enkä jäisi sitä aivan liikaa murehtimaan. Kunhan nyt Pasilan radat ja Rusinapuisto vaan saataisiin tehtyä, niin seiska erotettaisiin tuosta paketista. Minusta asia kannattaisi pidemmällä aikavälillä nähdä pikemminkin niin, että vanhan rengasseiskan vasen puoli on lakkautettu ja uusi linja on MeilahtiPasilaSörkkäLänsiterminaali. Se tulee olemaan aivan tavallinen ratikkalinja.
> 
> Ja vanha 3B/3T taikka 2/3 on edelleen ennallaan melkein samanlaisena kuin jo vuonna 1922, kuitenkin siten, että renkaan yläpää on nyt avattu rusetiksi niin, että Eläintarhasta jatketaan pari pysäkin verran Kuusitielle ja vastasuunnassa Pasilaan.


Oliko tarkoitus että jollain linjalla pääsisi tulevaisuudessa Pasilasta Meilahden sairaalakompleksiin suoraan vai minkä takia tuo Reijolankadun kolmioraide oikein tehtiin? Sellaiselle linjalle olisi enemmän hyötyä kuin jollain kolmosella joka ajaa Kalliosta Kuusitielle. Samoin ollaan jääty odottaa sitä "tiedelinjan" alkupaukkua eli Pasila-Vallila-Arabia linjaa. Milloin se toteutuu ? 2030?, 40?

t. Rainer

----------


## Makke93

> Oliko tarkoitus että jollain linjalla pääsisi tulevaisuudessa Pasilasta Meilahden sairaalakompleksiin suoraan vai minkä takia tuo Reijolankadun kolmioraide oikein tehtiin?


7 sinne on menossa arviolta 2021. Tuosta näät tarkemmin: https://www.hsl.fi/uudet-raitiolinja...levina-vuosina

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vastaavaa on muuten Helsingissä tehty vuosikymmenten ajan, esimerkiksi Itä-PasilaKauppatoriMunkkiniemi -linjaa ajettiin vuosina 19761985 vaihtaen tunnusta välillä Kauppatorilla.


Ei kai sentään tuon esimerkin mukaisella tavalla koko tuota aikaa 1976 - 85? Vuoden 1981 linjakartassa ja seuraavissakin kyseisen aikahaarukan kartoissa Munkkiniemen ruuhkalinja oli jo 4V ja sen päättäri oli Katajanokalla aivan kuten nykynelosenkin (ja tuon ajan 4N:n). Kakkonen kääntyi toki Kauppatorilla ja 2A Eirassa. Perusnelonen ajoi silloin Kirurgille.

Itse muistan joitakin sellaisia tapauksia, joissa ruuhkan aluksi (tai lopuksi) jokin ruuhkavaunu ajoi ensimmäisen tai viimeisen sivun eri linjalla verrattuna ruuhkarupeaman muihin kierroksiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei kai sentään tuon esimerkin mukaisella tavalla koko tuota aikaa 1976 - 85?


Kyllä. Tuo lyhytikäinen 4V oli aikamoinen erikoisuus, sillä kun oli joinakin aikataulukausina itse asiassa enemmän lähtöjä Kauppatorilta kuin Katajanokalta. Eivät sitten kuitenkaan tahtoneet pitää 4S:ää 4V:n rinnalla, joten KT-lähdöt puuttuivat yleisöaikatauluista kokonaan.

Tuo kakkosen ja 4S:n/4V:n yhdistys oli kuitenkin paljon löyhempi kuin viime vuosina nähdyt, so. missään vaiheessa tilanne ei ollut sellainen, että kaikki vaunut olisivat tehneet tuollaisia pitkiä linjasivuja tunnusvaihtoineen. Pikemminkin kyse oli yksittäisistä lähdöistä ja vuoroista. Mentiin vaikkapa Vallilasta Itä-Pasilaan, sieltä Kauppatorille, sitten Munkkiniemeen, edelleen Katajanokalle ja Kauppatorin kautta takaisin Vallilaan.

Myöskään 2/2A-vaihtelu ei ollut niin yksioikoinen kuin mitä 1/1A viime vuosinaan ja vuosikymmeninään oli, vaan 2 ja 2A saattoivat olla kulussa osin yhtä aikaa niin, että niillä oli limittäisiäkin lähtöjä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuo kakkosen ja 4S:n/4V:n yhdistys oli kuitenkin paljon löyhempi kuin viime vuosina nähdyt, so. missään vaiheessa tilanne ei ollut sellainen, että kaikki vaunut olisivat tehneet tuollaisia pitkiä linjasivuja tunnusvaihtoineen. Pikemminkin kyse oli yksittäisistä lähdöistä ja vuoroista.


Edellisen viestini viimeinen kappalehan käsitteli juuri tällaista liikennöintiä. Pointtini oli, ettei ollut olemassa systemaattisesti ja laajasti liikennöitävää linjaa / lähtöketjua Itä-Pasila - Kauppatori - Munkkiniemi, vaan yksittäisten sivujen jälkeen vaunu siirtyi varsinaiselle linjalleen (tai päinvastoin). Aikaisemmasta viestistäsi moni lukija varmasti sai sellaisen käsityksen, että 2 ja 4S (tai myöhemmin 2 ja 4V) vaihtoivat kilpiä Kauppatorilla 6 / 8 -kierrätykseen verrattavassa laajuudessa.

Ainakin SRS:n sivujen mukaan 4V:tä on ajettu vain ruuhkasuuntaan (aamulla Munkkiniemestä Katajanokalle ja iltapäivällä toiseen suuntaan). Siinä on tietenkin voinut olla sitten Kauppatorillekin päättäviä tai sieltä aloittavia sivuja (Kauppatorin 4V:istä muistan kyllä jostain aikanani lukeneeni, todennäköisesti tuon ajan RAITIOista).

EDIT: Ulkoasua siistitty + typo pois

----------


## Jusa

> Ainakin SRS:n sivujen mukaan 4V:tä on ajettu vain ruuhkasuuntaan (aamulla Munkkiniemestä Katajanokalle ja iltapäivällä toiseen suuntaan).


Minulle on jäänyt jostain muistikuva, ehkä harhaa, että 4V olisi tarkoittanut Vallilaa ja kääntyi silloisen messuhallin luota Helsinginkadun suuntaan, olisiko päätepysäkki ollut sitten Paavalin kirkolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minulle on jäänyt jostain muistikuva, ehkä harhaa, että 4V olisi tarkoittanut Vallilaa ja kääntyi silloisen messuhallin luota Helsinginkadun suuntaan, olisiko päätepysäkki ollut sitten Paavalin kirkolla.


Ei se harhaa ole millään tavoin. SRS:n linjaselostuksista löytyy tuollainen 4V omalle aikakaudelle. Se on vain eri 4V, kuin mistä ylempänä keskusteltiin.

Syksyn 1983 raitiovuorot on muuten listattu RAITIOssa 3 / 1983 (esimerkkinä aikakaudesta, jolloin liikennöitiin vaikkapa linjoja 2, 2A ja 4V). Siinä näkyy, mitkä vuorot ovat liikkuneet milläkin linjoilla. Tuon ajan RAITIOt löytyvät pdf:nä seuran kotisivuilla kerrottujen linkkien kautta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ei se harhaa ole millään tavoin. SRS:n linjaselostuksista löytyy tuollainen 4V omalle aikakaudelle. Se on vain eri 4V, kuin mistä ylempänä keskusteltiin.
> 
> Syksyn 1983 raitiovuorot on muuten listattu RAITIOssa 3 / 1983 (esimerkkinä aikakaudesta, jolloin liikennöitiin vaikkapa linjoja 2, 2A ja 4V). Siinä näkyy, mitkä vuorot ovat liikkuneet milläkin linjoilla. Tuon ajan RAITIOt löytyvät pdf:nä seuran kotisivuilla kerrottujen linkkien kautta.


Vanha 4V oli Munkkiniemi - Vallila. Se oli siitä kummallinen linja, että Munkasta vuorot ajoivat Vallilaan, joko Paavalinkirkolle tai Sturenkadun risteykseen jos menivät Koskelan halliin. Mutta Munkkaan päin menevien vuorojen varsinainen lähtöpysäkki oli Harjutori. Iltapäivän muutamassa vuorossa oli aikataulussa merkintä: "Paavalinkirkolta" tai "Hämeentien ja Sturenkadun risteyksestä --- minuuttia aikaisemmin". En muista minuuttimäärää, lienee ollut 5 tai 6. Linja oli aamuruuhkapainotteinen. Monen vuoden ajan aamulla lähti Munkkaan 6 ja sieltä 9 lähtöä, iltapäivällä vastaavasti 2/3 paitsi lauantaisinn iltapäivällä 3 molemmista suunnista. Kesäisin lähtömäärä oli aamulla 4/6, iltapäivällä 2/1, lauantaisin ei iltapäivällä kesäisin ajettu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Edellisen viestini viimeinen kappalehan käsitteli juuri tällaista liikennöintiä. Pointtini oli, ettei ollut olemassa systemaattisesti ja laajasti liikennöitävää linjaa / lähtöketjua Itä-Pasila - Kauppatori - Munkkiniemi, vaan yksittäisten sivujen jälkeen vaunu siirtyi varsinaiselle linjalleen (tai päinvastoin). Aikaisemmasta viestistäsi moni lukija varmasti sai sellaisen käsityksen, että 2 ja 4S (tai myöhemmin 2 ja 4V) vaihtoivat kilpiä Kauppatorilla 6 / 8 -kierrätykseen verrattavassa laajuudessa.


Hyvä, että keskustellaan, niin mahdolliset väärinkäsitykset oikenevat.

Tuo 2/2A/4S/4V-tapaus ei siis ollut laajuudeltaan verrattavissa tämän päivän 6/8:iin (Mutta miten muuten on tällä hetkellä, onko ARB:ssa nyt aina tunnustenvaihto vai ei? Eikös tuo muuttunut Railin myötä?), mutta kyseessä ei toisaalta ollut kuvailemasi yksi sivu eri linjaa -tapauskaan, ainakaan jos sillä tarkoitetaan pitkää rupeamaa yhdellä linjalla ja sitten jotain yksittäistä sivua toisella. Tuon ajan ruuhkavuoroissa kun oli sellaisia, jotka ylipäätään olivat ulkona todella lyhyen aikaa. Esimerkiksi vaikkapa Töölön hallista Katajanokalle, sieltä Munkkaan ja takaisin halliin, thats it. Nämä kakkosneloset puolestaan saattoivat ajaa vain kierroksen tai kaksi kumpaakin suht tasa-arvoisesti.

Esimerkiksi keväällä 1983 vuoro 106 ajoi Koskelasta ensin Itä-Pasilan päätepysäkille. Sieltä ajettiin 2A:n kilvillä täysi kierros Eiraan ja takaisin. Sitten vaihdettiin kilvet linjalle 2 ja ajettiin Kauppatorille. Täältä lähdettiin, kuten jo ennen 4V:n perustamista oli tehty, vanhaan tapaan Munkkiniemeen. Ei siis kuitenkaan 4S:n kilvin vaan linjatunnuksena oli tämä uusi 4V. Munkkiniemestä sitten Katajanokalle 4V:nä ja sieltä hallikilvillä Kauppatorin kautta Koskelaan. Kauppatorin kautta siksi, että vaihdeyhteys Katajanokalta Kruununhakaan saatiin vasta vuodenvaihteessa 1991/1992. Tuo linja siis ajoi aamuruuhkassa 2 sivua 2A:ta, yhden sivun 2:a ja melkein 2 sivua 4V:tä. Minulla ei tässä ole kevättä 1981 edeltäneitä aikatauluja, mutta eiköhän siellä ole vastaava vuoro ollut, joka on ajanut kaksi sivua 4S:ää ja tullut sitten Koskelaan vähän aikaisemmin.

Harrastuksellisesti nämä hybridit ovat olleen kyllä mielenkiintoisia, ehkä mielenkiintoisempiakin kuin nykyiset 237 ja 68(9). Toisaalta ihan kiva oli katsella tänään 1H:ta Pohjolankadulla, ikään kuin sekin olisi oma linjansa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hyvä, että keskustellaan, niin mahdolliset väärinkäsitykset oikenevat.


Se on todellakin hyvä. Kaivoin esille useiden RAITIOiden vuorolistaukset vuosilta 1979 - 84 ja osoittautui, että sen ajan 2 / 2A / 4S / 4V:n yhteiset vuorot olivat vielä marginaalisempi ilmiö kuin mitä muistelin.

Lisäksi vuorojen kirjavuutta lisäsi aikanaan se, että samalla numerolla kulkenut vuoro ajoi aamulla yhtä linjaa ja iltapäivällä toista. Ylempänä kerrottu 106 oli siitä poikkeuksellinen, että aamulla se todellakin kävi kahdella kokonaan eri linjalla, siis 2(A) <-> 4V, (eräinä aikataulukausina, esimerkiksi syksyllä 1983). Ja kyllä, 106 on ollut kakkosen ja 4S:n yhteinen vuoro aamuisin jo ennen 4V-kautta. Tieto löytyy RAITIOsta 3 / 1980 sivulta 62.

----------


## Ketorin

> Vanha 4V oli Munkkiniemi - Vallila. Se oli siitä kummallinen linja, että Munkasta vuorot ajoivat Vallilaan, joko Paavalinkirkolle tai Sturenkadun risteykseen jos menivät Koskelan halliin. Mutta Munkkaan päin menevien vuorojen varsinainen lähtöpysäkki oli Harjutori.


Olenkin miettinyt, että minkä vuoksi tuo lenkki on ollut olemassa. Onko sitä koskaan käytetty mihinkään muuhun?

Edit: linja 7 näemmä, en voi poistaa viestiä enää.

----------


## moxu

Linjastojen kierrot ovat ihan normaalia toimintaa, mutta päätepysäkin ideana on, että kaikki asiakkaat jäävät siinä pois. Uudet matkustajat nousevat vaunuun, jonka numero voi sitten olla toinen. 327 on harhaanjohtava, sillä jos asiakas on menossa vaikka Töölöstä Itä-Pasilaan tai Eirasta Senaatintorille, linjan numero vaihtuu kesken matkan, eikä kukaan oikeasti voi olettaa asiakkaan lähtökohtaisesti hahmottavan saman vaunun jatkavan koko ajan etenemistään numeroa vaihtamalla. Tämä on asiakkaiden melko törkeää aliarviointia, eikä selittämällä muuksi muutu.
Kolmosten perinteinen kiertolinja oli paitsi näppärä kaupunkiyhteys, myös omanlaisensa legenda, ja vieraspaikkakuntalaisille, jopa ulkomaalaisillekin, suhteellisen helppokäyttöinen. 327 on jo helsinkiläisellekin hankala hahmotettava, muualta tulleesta puhumattakaan. Siksi sen suunnittelijoiden leimaaminen mitään asiasta ymmärtämättömiksi typeryksiksi ei ole ollenkaan aiheetonta. Jos joku väittää (kuten olen kuullut) 3T/3B:n olleen vanhanaikainen ja tässä ajassa toimimaton ratkaisu, hänellä varmasti ei ole asiasta mitään omakohtaista kokemusta -ja voin kertoa, että ihan yhtä hitaita nämä uudetkin linjat ovat niin kauan kuin Helsingissä on paikkoja, joissa raitiovaunukiskoilla sallitaan yksityisautoiluakin.

Olen erittäin hyvin tietoinen suunnitelluista uusista päättäreistä niin Meikussa kuin Pasilassakin. Silti viisaat suunnittelijat olisivat odottaneet niiden valmistumista ennen vaunuston tyrkkäämistä omituiselle kesken matkaa numeroa vaihtavalle yhdistelmälinjalle. Katselen tässä ikkunastani Kuusitien lenkkiä, jossa seisoo viimeksi tullut kolmonen, ettei ole Pikku-Huopiksen suuntaan ajavan kympin tiellä, ja seuraavaksi kierrokselle lähtevä kolmonen ottaa asiakkaansa turvallisesti ajoradalta. Yhtään häiriötä, jossa nelosia tai kymppejäkin jouduttaisiin vetämään tässä ympäri, en usko systeemin kestävän. Bajamajakin on paikalle saatu, tosin sinne ja sieltä takaisin paikalleen päästäkseen kuskinkin pitää kiertää ajoradan kautta. 
Mitenkähän tämä noin niinku HSL:n omasta mielestä mahtoi mennä..?

----------


## Etika

> Linjastojen kierrot ovat ihan normaalia toimintaa, mutta päätepysäkin ideana on, että kaikki asiakkaat jäävät siinä pois. Uudet matkustajat nousevat vaunuun, jonka numero voi sitten olla toinen. 327 on harhaanjohtava, sillä jos asiakas on menossa vaikka Töölöstä Itä-Pasilaan tai Eirasta Senaatintorille, linjan numero vaihtuu kesken matkan, eikä kukaan oikeasti voi olettaa asiakkaan lähtökohtaisesti hahmottavan saman vaunun jatkavan koko ajan etenemistään numeroa vaihtamalla. Tämä on asiakkaiden melko törkeää aliarviointia, eikä selittämällä muuksi muutu.


Kummaa kutsua asiakkaiden _aliarvioinniksi_ sitä, että suunnittelijat ovat tehneet järjestelmän, jota ei muka ymmärrä. Silloinhan suunnittelijat ovat nimenomaan _yliarvoineet_ asikkaiden ymmärryskyvyn. Jos aliarvioinnista puhutaan, niin tuo lainauksen väite, että asiakkaan ei voi hahmottavan numeron vaihtumista on kyllä aika valtava ihmisten aliarviointi.

Mutta enpä kyllä minä ole nähnyt kenenkään ensimmäisen viikon jälkeen tuskailevan noita numeronvaihtolinjoja ja omaan piiriin kuuluu paljon molemmilla alueilla liikkuvia ihmisiä. 2/3-vaihtoon on jo totuttu aikapäivää sitten, koska tuo oli vanhassa linjassa. Ja 2/7-vaihdossa kyllä totetuu tuo, että ihmiset vaihtuvat päättärillä. Kukaan täysjärkinen ei mene tällä hetkellä Töölöstä Itä-Pasilaan seiskalla Länsi-Pasilan päättärillä seisomisen takia - se helposti tuplaa matka-ajan, koska matka on muuten melko lyhyt. Tällä hetkellä Töölöstä päin Länsi-Pasilaan ainoa järkevä yhteys on 69. Käytännössä huomattava osa siitä liikenteestä, mikä ennen olisi mennyt Töölöstä seiskalla asemalle ja jatkanut junalla on myös vaihtunut keskustaan suuntaan meneväksi liikenteksi.

----------


## moxu

Monikin töölöläinen käy Messukeskuksessa, ja jättää menemättä kakkosella luullessaan sen jäävän radan väärälle puolelle. 
Se on totta, että Töölöstä pitäisi olla nykyistä jouhevampi yhteys asemalle. Esimerkiksi kakkonen, joka ajaisi Kampin aseman kautta, siitä edelleen steissille ja kääntyisi Hagiksessa, Linjoilla tai Skattan terminaalilla.

3T/3B:n lakkauttaminen oli idiotismia, jopa kulttuuririkos, jota ei voi puolustaa mitenkään.

----------


## Jusa

Katselin tänään iltapäivällä kolmosta sen kääntyessä Kuusitieltä tullessa Reijolankadulle, kyydissä oli 1 matkustaja.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Monikin töölöläinen käy Messukeskuksessa, ja jättää menemättä kakkosella luullessaan sen jäävän radan väärälle puolelle.


Mihin nämä ihmiset kuvittelevat seiskan menevän siltä samalta pysäkiltä?

----------


## Minä vain

> Kummaa kutsua asiakkaiden _aliarvioinniksi_ sitä, että suunnittelijat ovat tehneet järjestelmän, jota ei muka ymmärrä. Silloinhan suunnittelijat ovat nimenomaan _yliarvoineet_ asikkaiden ymmärryskyvyn. Jos aliarvioinnista puhutaan, niin tuo lainauksen väite, että asiakkaan ei voi hahmottavan numeron vaihtumista on kyllä aika valtava ihmisten aliarviointi.
> 
> Mutta enpä kyllä minä ole nähnyt kenenkään ensimmäisen viikon jälkeen tuskailevan noita numeronvaihtolinjoja ja omaan piiriin kuuluu paljon molemmilla alueilla liikkuvia ihmisiä. 2/3-vaihtoon on jo totuttu aikapäivää sitten, koska tuo oli vanhassa linjassa. Ja 2/7-vaihdossa kyllä totetuu tuo, että ihmiset vaihtuvat päättärillä.


Sen, että sama vaunu jatkaa toiselle linjalle, oppii kyllä, kun käyttää linjastoa, mutta matkustajainformaatiosta sitä ei voi tietää, olipa kyseessä staattinen informaatio tai Reittiopas.

----------


## Etika

> Monikin töölöläinen käy Messukeskuksessa, ja jättää menemättä kakkosella luullessaan sen jäävän radan väärälle puolelle. 
> Se on totta, että Töölöstä pitäisi olla nykyistä jouhevampi yhteys asemalle. Esimerkiksi kakkonen, joka ajaisi Kampin aseman kautta, siitä edelleen steissille ja kääntyisi Hagiksessa, Linjoilla tai Skattan terminaalilla.


Kuulun noihin töölöläisiin, joka käy Messukeskuksessa ja jätän nykyään menemättä kakkosella vaikka ennen käytin aina siihen seiskaa. Syynä ei ole mikään luulo sen jäämisestä väärälle puolelle vaan se päätepysäkillä seisominen, jonka takia kakkosta ei ole mitään järkeä käyttää tuolle välille vaikka hahmottaisi linjan täydellisesti. Koko Töölöstä 69 on nyt parempi vaihtoehto Messukeskukseen. Käytännössä Töölön näkökulmasta se kakkonen todella jää radan väärälle puolelle tuon päätepysäkillä seisominen takia. Siksi jos tuollainen mielikuva on olemassa, se oikeastaan kuvaa erittäin hyvin nykyistä tilannetta.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mihin nämä ihmiset kuvittelevat seiskan menevän siltä samalta pysäkiltä?


Mistään ei voi tietää, onko siinä kohtaa kääntösilmukka tai ajomahdollisuus korttelin ympäri.

----------


## Bussimies

> Linjastojen kierrot ovat ihan normaalia toimintaa, mutta päätepysäkin ideana on, että kaikki asiakkaat jäävät siinä pois.


No eivätkös nuo pääsääntöisesti juurikin jää pois näillä päätepysäkeillä? Ei kai ihmiset käytä liikkumiseensa sellaista linjaa, jonka tietävät pitävän 10 minuutin pysähdyksen päätepysäkillä? Kaikki reittikartat ja muut indikoivat, että linja päättyy kyseisille päätepysäkeille, joten kyytiin tuskin nousee hirveästi turisteja, ulkopaikkakuntalaisia tai satunnaiskäyttäjiä, jotka olettavat vaunun jatkavan seuraavalle linjalle ylipäätään, saati välittömästi.




> 327 on harhaanjohtava, sillä jos asiakas on menossa vaikka Töölöstä Itä-Pasilaan tai Eirasta Senaatintorille, linjan numero vaihtuu kesken matkan, eikä kukaan oikeasti voi olettaa asiakkaan lähtökohtaisesti hahmottavan saman vaunun jatkavan koko ajan etenemistään numeroa vaihtamalla.


Juuri kuten itsekin toteat, kukaan ei voi olettaa asiakkaan hahmottavan saman vaunun jatkavan etenemistään numeroa vaihtamalla. Eikä oletakaan. Tähän koko informaatio linjakarttoineenkin perustuu. Jos kartasta ei voi hahmottaa/päätellä linjan jatkavan suoraan seuraavalle linjalle, ei sitä sellaiseen kai lähtökohtaisesti käytetäkään. Silloinhan kartta ja linjasto toimivat juuri kuten pitääkin. Harhaanjohtavaa tästä on vaikeaa saada edes pahalla tahdolla. Edelleen, ei ole linja 327 vaan linjat 3, 2 ja 7, kuten ei ole linja 689 vaan linjat 6, 8 ja 9.




> 327 on jo helsinkiläisellekin hankala hahmotettava, muualta tulleesta puhumattakaan. Siksi sen suunnittelijoiden leimaaminen mitään asiasta ymmärtämättömiksi typeryksiksi ei ole ollenkaan aiheetonta.


Totta kai se on hankala hahmotettava, kuten olisi myös 689. Siksipä sitä ei kukaan siten pyydä eikä halua hahmotettavan. Teet elämästä itsellesi helpompaa, kun hyväksyt, että kyseessä on kolme eri linjaa. Se, onko näiden linjojen reitti tällä hetkellä väliaikaisenakaan järjestelynä kaikkein optimaalisin, on aivan toinen kysymys, josta voidaan olla monta eri mieltä. Itse olisin miettinyt toisenlaista ratkaisua, tehnyt lyhyempiä linjoja ja niputtanut samaan kalustokiertoon korkeintaan kaksi linjaa. Tällaisella kalustokierrolla ja linjastolla nyt kuitenkin hetken aikaa mennään. Harhaanjohtavuudesta voisi puhua, jos linjakarttaan olisi piirretty kolmen sijaan yksi iso linja, vaikkapa numerolla 3 ja sama linja sitten kiertelisi samoilla kaduilla mennen samalla numerolla eri paikkoihin. Silloin voisi perustellusti puhua hankalasta hahmotettavuudesta. Nyt kartassa on kolme linjaa ja todellisuudessa niitä kiskoja pitkin kulkee ne samat kolme linjaa, mitkä karttaan on piirretty. Sanoisin, että melko tyylipuhdasta informaatiota asiakkaan näkökulmasta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mistään ei voi tietää, onko siinä kohtaa kääntösilmukka tai ajomahdollisuus korttelin ympäri.


Kartasta nyt kuitenkin näkee että seiska jatkaa samalta pysäkiltä eteenpäin. Vaikka siellä olisi molemmille omat silmukkansa, niin ei pitäisi olla kamalan vaikea hahmottaa miten siitä voi jatkaa.

Odotteluaika on toki erillinen harminsa.

----------


## Etika

Seiskan ja kakkosen yhdistäminen taitaa jäädä aika lyhytaikaiseksi. Eilen tulleen Pasilan rakentamisen uutiskirjeen mukaan Pasilansillan itäpään työt alkavat joulukuussa (http://www.uusipasila.fi/uutiset/201...asilansillalla). Syksyllä 2018 ne etenevät siihen vaiheeseen, että raitiovaunuyhteys Pasilansillan yli katkeaa. Siinä vaiheessa seiskan ja kakkosen yhteys tietenkin katkeaa ja työn valmistuttua kakkonen olisi mahdollista kääntää ympäri Itä-Pasilassa, joten senkään jälkeen ei ole tarvetta välttämättä palata nykyiseen järjestelyyn.

----------


## iiko

> Juuri kuten itsekin toteat, kukaan ei voi olettaa asiakkaan hahmottavan saman vaunun jatkavan etenemistään numeroa vaihtamalla. Eikä oletakaan. Tähän koko informaatio linjakarttoineenkin perustuu. Jos kartasta ei voi hahmottaa/päätellä linjan jatkavan suoraan seuraavalle linjalle, ei sitä sellaiseen kai lähtökohtaisesti käytetäkään. Silloinhan kartta ja linjasto toimivat juuri kuten pitääkin. Harhaanjohtavaa tästä on vaikeaa saada edes pahalla tahdolla. Edelleen, ei ole linja 327 vaan linjat 3, 2 ja 7, kuten ei ole linja 689 vaan linjat 6, 8 ja 9.


327:lla ja 689:llä on yksi konkreettinen ero: Jälkimmäisellä on selkeät päätepysäkit, joten se on helpompi hahmottaa. Lisäksi noilta päättäreiltä ei yleensä matkusteta ikäänkuin päättärin "yli", kuten 327:lla tehdään. 

Itse asiassa kun eilen olin liikkeellä Saukonpaadessa, niin koko 89-vaihto on käytännössä turha, koska siellä on molemmilla oma päättärinsä. Ilmeisesti syy lienee siinä, että näin saadaan päättäriaika lyhyemmäksi ja kenties säästettyä ainakin yhden vaunun liikennöinti?

----------


## Melamies

> Seiskan ja kakkosen yhdistäminen taitaa jäädä aika lyhytaikaiseksi. Eilen tulleen Pasilan rakentamisen uutiskirjeen mukaan Pasilansillan itäpään työt alkavat joulukuussa (http://www.uusipasila.fi/uutiset/201...asilansillalla). Syksyllä 2018 ne etenevät siihen vaiheeseen, että raitiovaunuyhteys Pasilansillan yli katkeaa. Siinä vaiheessa seiskan ja kakkosen yhteys tietenkin katkeaa ja työn valmistuttua kakkonen olisi mahdollista kääntää ympäri Itä-Pasilassa, joten senkään jälkeen ei ole tarvetta välttämättä palata nykyiseen järjestelyyn.


Miten muutamaa pysäkkikatosta kehdataan kutsua joukkoliikenneterminaaliksi? Tämäkin projekti on niin mittava, että tuon alueen oikean kattamisen olisi luullut olevan mahdollista. Silloin olisi ratikkaa tai bussia odottavilla matkustajilla (joita tuolla tulee olemaan paljon) esim tämän viikon sääolosuhteissa ollut paljon mukavampaa. Lisäksi lumitöitä ja liukkaudentorjuntaa ei juurikaan katetulla alueella tarvittaisi. Toisaalta, nykyisin tuolla on junien kohdalla paljolti sama tilanne, joka taitaa jatkua rakennustöiden valmistuttuakin.

----------


## Etika

> Miten muutamaa pysäkkikatosta kehdataan kutsua joukkoliikenneterminaaliksi? Tämäkin projekti on niin mittava, että tuon alueen oikean kattamisen olisi luullut olevan mahdollista. Silloin olisi ratikkaa tai bussia odottavilla matkustajilla (joita tuolla tulee olemaan paljon) esim tämän viikon sääolosuhteissa ollut paljon mukavampaa. Lisäksi lumitöitä ja liukkaudentorjuntaa ei juurikaan katetulla alueella tarvittaisi. Toisaalta, nykyisin tuolla on junien kohdalla paljolti sama tilanne, joka taitaa jatkua rakennustöiden valmistuttuakin.


Itse olisin ollut tyytyväinen, jos olisivat edes tehneet joukkoliikenneterminaalin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien ehdoille. Kuten tuon sivun havainnekuvastakin näkyy, tämän "terminaalin" ja aseman ovien väliin on tungettu lyhytaikainen pysäköinti ja jättöalueet. Juuri siihen paikkaan, josta suurimmat matkustajavirrat kulkevat. Teoriassa noilta pysäkeiltä kierretään se kenttä, oikeasti siitä oiotaan suoraan parkkipaikan yli. Tuon aseman etuseinän olisi saanut vetää ihan kiinni pysäkkeihin, jättöalueet olisi voinut toteuttaa kuvan katselusuunnassa vasemalle Pasilansillalle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ilmeisesti syy lienee siinä, että näin saadaan päättäriaika lyhyemmäksi ja kenties säästettyä ainakin yhden vaunun liikennöinti?


Tämän tyyppisessä kierrättämisessä idea on varmasti resurssien optimointi. Säästetään henkilökuntaa ja kalustoa.

Ja tosiaan resurssien optimointia - ehkä luonteeltaan vähän erilaista mutta kuitenkin - harjoitettiin pienimuotoisesti myös jo vuosikymmeniä sitten raitioliikenteessä(kin), esimerkkinä edellä tuli Itä-Pasilan 2(A):n aamuruuhkan vaunujen siirto muille linjoille (4S, 4V ja 7) aamuruuhkan lopuksi. Kesinä tämä koski silloisia vuoroja 111 ja 112, talvisin 106 (ensimmäisinä talvina 2/2A -> 7), sitten vuoden verran 2/2A - 4S ja lopuksi muutaman vuoden 2/2A -> 4V, tässä viimeisessä yksi sivu oli virallisesti ei-kaupallinen, mutta Munkkiniemestä ajettiin "oikea" 4V koko sivu Katajanokalle asti. Kakkosen ruuhkahuippu oli selvästi ennen Munkkiniemen suunnan huippua, joutilas vaunu kuljettajineen ja rahastajineen oli mielekästä valjastaa töihin sinne, missä tarvetta vielä oli.

----------


## Makke93

Jos kerran 7 katkeaa Itä-Pasilaa niin ajetaanko 2:sta edelleen Länsi-Pasilaan ja jos ajetaan, niin kuinka se käännetään ympäri? Aijotaanko Pasilankatu oikaista jo ensi kesänä, jotta 2 pääsee ympäri? Jos ei, nii missä muuallakaan sen voi kääntää? Kuusitiellä? Vai palautetaanko 3/2 silmukka väliaikaisesti? 

Pasilankadun oikaisemisessa on tosiaan se etu, että 7 voidaan kääntää Länsipasilassa, kun silta on valmis, eikä tarvitse kiirehtiä Meilahden kääntösilmukkaa. Tai no, jos sitä etuna voi pitää. Toivon mukaan myös kaksisuuntaistavat asemapäälikönkadun samalla, ettei Pasilan linjat ole poikki kahteen otteeseen.

----------


## Max

Seiska jatkaa Mäkelänkadulta tullessaan Pasilan sillan yli ja edelleen Meilahteen uuteen sairaaloiden keskelle tulevaan silmukkaan. Kakkonen tulee Manskulta Pasilan sillan yli Itä-Pasilaan.

Lisäksi ysi jatkaa Länsi-Pasilan kautta Ilmalaan.

----------


## Makke93

> Seiska jatkaa Mäkelänkadulta tullessaan Pasilan sillan yli ja edelleen Meilahteen uuteen sairaaloiden keskelle tulevaan silmukkaan. Kakkonen tulee Manskulta Pasilan sillan yli Itä-Pasilaan.
> 
> Lisäksi ysi jatkaa Länsi-Pasilan kautta Ilmalaan.


Tarkoitan siis Syksystä 2018 Syksyyn 2019 sen aikaa kun Pasilan silta on poikki, kuten Etikan linkkaamassa uutisessa kerrottiin. http://www.uusipasila.fi/uutiset/201...asilansillalla. Ei noin pitkää poikkeusjärjestelyä busseilla korvata ja jonnekkihan se 2 pitää ajaa sillä aikaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Länsi-Pasilan perinteisenä väistöpaikkana on toiminut Kuusitie. Nyt siellä tosin kääntyy 3.

----------


## pehkonen

> Länsi-Pasilan perinteisenä väistöpaikkana on toiminut Kuusitie. Nyt siellä tosin kääntyy 3.


Jos pitää heittää arvaus, niin linja 2 päätetään Töölön hallille. Korvaava bussilinja Töölön hallilta Pasilanraition kautta Kyllikinportille ja takaisin. Linja 3 säilyy nykyisellään ja linja 7 kääntää radan itäpuolella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos pitää heittää arvaus, niin linja 2 päätetään Töölön hallille. Korvaava bussilinja Töölön hallilta Pasilanraition kautta Kyllikinportille ja takaisin. Linja 3 säilyy nykyisellään ja linja 7 kääntää radan itäpuolella.


Niin minäkin arvaisin linjan 2 osalta. Bussista en olisi ihan varma  tarvitaanko sellaista todella? Onhan siellä 23, joka varmaan sillan sulkeuduttua kulkee Eläintarhan kautta.

----------


## iiko

> Jos pitää heittää arvaus, niin linja 2 päätetään Töölön hallille. Korvaava bussilinja Töölön hallilta Pasilanraition kautta Kyllikinportille ja takaisin. Linja 3 säilyy nykyisellään ja linja 7 kääntää radan itäpuolella.


Olisiko Länsi-Pasilaan mahdollista tehdä kääntösilmukka? Nopeasti miettien siihen ei välttämättä pitkää pätkää kiskoja tarvittaisi...

----------


## Makke93

> Olisiko Länsi-Pasilaan mahdollista tehdä kääntösilmukka? Nopeasti miettien siihen ei välttämättä pitkää pätkää kiskoja tarvittaisi...


Kuten aikaisemmin kysyin ollaanko näin tekemässä; Jos Pasilan sillan ja Palkkatilinportin välinen 200m rata, joka ollaan tekemässä joka tapauksessa, tehdään jo ensi kesänä, 2 pääsee Kyllikinportilta suoraan takaisin Nordenskölidinkadulle sen aikaa kun Pasilan silta on poikki.

----------


## Makke93

Ensi talven liikennöintisuunnitelma-luonnoksesta selvisi ettei 2/7 ole Pasilasta katki kuin elokuusta lokakuuhun ja Kaksisuuntaistamiset Itä-Pasilassa tehdään samalla/ensi vuoden aikana. Pasilankadun oikaisemisesta ei ollut mainintaa.




> Katselin tänään iltapäivällä kolmosta sen kääntyessä Kuusitieltä tullessa Reijolankadulle, kyydissä oli 1 matkustaja.


Tänään tuli ennen klo 14 kyytiin Jalavantieltä 7 matkustajaa ja Reijolankadulle käännyttäessä oli matkustajia peräti 12. 

Klo 16 aikaan Pasilasta Itään menossa olleessa 7:ssa rupesi olemaan ahdasta jo ennen Stuurenkadun risteystä ja tukaluus jatkui ihan Länsiterminaalille asti. Kun 7 saadaan irti superlinjasta ollaanko sen vuoroväliä tihentämässä? 

Toisaalta taas toiseen suuntaan menneessä riitti 6T:ssä istumapaikkoja Rautatientorille asti, vaikka satamaan sattui tulemaan Tallinanlaiva, kun porukkaa jäi pysäkille 7:aa odottamaan. Toisessa ketjussa oli puhetta, että 6T ollaan korvaamassa linjalla 7T välille Länsisatama-Rautatientori, alkaen kun normaali 6 jatketaan Eiranrantaan kunnes kaikki kolme linjaa ulottuvat Länsiterminaalille. Eikö tätä kannattaisi tehdä samantien, kun 6T ei pura 7:n sumaa? Lisää vaunujahan se tarvitsisi ja kääntö pitäisi tehdä joko Aleksia Kruunuhakaan ja Kaisaniemestä takaisin tai Hakaniemessä (tai jopa Linjoilla), mutta oilsi parempi vaihtoehto kuin viharatikka numerolla 7. 
Liikennesunnitelmassa 2017-2018 kylläkin sanottiin "Varaudutaan parantamaan matkustajasatamien (Länsiterminaali, Katajanokan terminaali) liikenne-palveluita kasvavien asiakasmäärien vuoksi", muuta tiedä sitten mitä sillä tarkoitetaan.

----------


## Huppu

(En löytänyt tuoreita ketjuja esim. Varikoille, joten moderaattori voi siirtää toiseen ketjuun; En myöskään huomannut että aiheesta oltaisiin keskustelu vaikka hyvä parannus josta hyvä olla oma ketju/ jossain ketjussa).

HSL liikennöintisuunnitelmissa 2018-2019 kerrotaan että Artic-vaunuja aloitetaan ajaa linjoilla 4 ja 10 kokopäivävuorossa ja se liikennöinti siirtyy Koskelan halliin. Eli hyvä että myös Katajanokan satamaan ja Keskustan vilkkaalle linjalle 10 saadaan kokonaan matalalattiaisia vaunuja. Tietysti siirtopatka pitkä, mutta matkustajapalvelu mielestäni tärkeämpää. 
Vastaavasti Töölön hallista aletaan liikennöidä linjoja 2, 3 ja 7 vuoroja.

Lähde (sivu 4):
https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil..._2018_2019.pdf

----------


## PepeB

> HSL liikennöintisuunnitelmissa 2018-2019 kerrotaan että Artic-vaunuja aloitetaan ajaa linjoilla 4 ja 10 kokopäivävuorossa ja se liikennöinti siirtyy Koskelan halliin.


Onko tuo sitten kuinka kustannustehokasta?  :Laughing:

----------


## Jusa

> Onko tuo sitten kuinka kustannustehokasta?


Vaikuttaisiko Reijolan rata oikaisuun Koskelaan Hesarin? kautta.
Vaikka mielummin olisi odottanut pidennettyjä Articceja.

----------


## pehkonen

> Vaikuttaisiko Reijolan rata oikaisuun Koskelaan Hesarin? kautta.
> Vaikka mielummin olisi odottanut pidennettyjä Articceja.


Toisaalta samalla tulee säästöä linjojen 2, 3 ja 7 hallisivuista.

----------


## Etika

Eiköhän kyse ole ihan vain siitä, että seiskan poistuttua Mannerheimintieltä nelonen ja kymppi ovat nykyään Valmeteilla liikennöitäessä aika lähellä kapasiteetin ylärajaa. Lasipalatsilta Kansaneläkelaitokselle ne ovat ihan täysiä paitsi ruuhka-aikoina myös vielä pitkälle alkuiltaan, kun muilla linjoilla jo helpottaa.

----------


## Jusa

> Eiköhän kyse ole ihan vain siitä, että seiskan poistuttua Mannerheimintieltä nelonen ja kymppi ovat nykyään Valmeteilla liikennöitäessä aika lähellä kapasiteetin ylärajaa. Lasipalatsilta Kansaneläkelaitokselle ne ovat ihan täysiä paitsi ruuhka-aikoina myös vielä pitkälle alkuiltaan, kun muilla linjoilla jo helpottaa.


Eipä nuo Articit mitään tilaihmeitä ole verattuna pitkiin niveliin ahtainen käytäviin. Pidempiä tarvittaisiin!

----------


## Etika

> Eipä nuo Articit mitään tilaihmeitä ole verattuna pitkiin niveliin ahtainen käytäviin. Pidempiä tarvittaisiin!


On Arcticeissa niissä kuitenkin merkittävä lisäys varsinkin istumapaikkojen osalta. Pitkissä nivelissä on 49 istumapaikkaa, kun Arcticeissa on 74+14. Seisomapaikkoja on kyllä liki saman verran (120 vs. 125).

----------


## pehkonen

> On Arcticeissa niissä kuitenkin merkittävä lisäys varsinkin istumapaikkojen osalta. Pitkissä nivelissä on 49 istumapaikkaa, kun Arcticeissa on 74+14. Seisomapaikkoja on kyllä liki saman verran (120 vs. 125).


Istumapaikkojen määrässä kyllä. Mutta se "kiipeäminen" ahtaille penkeille kauppakassien kanssa, ei kyllä toimi. Tuo Manskun välillä kuitenkin on käytävä aivan tukkeessa ja ahtailta istuimilta tulee viemään pysäkkiaikaa. Varsinkin ahtaassa etuosassa. Mutta näin saadaaan matkustajat pois häiritsemästä aikatauluja.

----------


## Jusa

> Istumapaikkojen määrässä kyllä .


Suomalainen on siitä kummallinen henkilö, ujo ja hiljainen ja käpertyy joukkoliikennevälineessä tutkimaan oman kännykkänsä salaisuuksia, välttää katsekontakteja ja etenkin puhumista. Senpä takia nämä neljän henkilön penkkiryhmät eivät saavuta suosiota istuinpaikoissa.
Minäkin valitsen aina nivelessä yksittäisen penkin ja jollei sellaista löydy niin hengailen tolpan kanssa, onhan pysäkin välit lyhyitä ja matka ei kestä ikuisuutta vaikka niin väitetäänkin, no tapansa on kullakin.

----------


## Etika

> Istumapaikkojen määrässä kyllä. Mutta se "kiipeäminen" ahtaille penkeille kauppakassien kanssa, ei kyllä toimi. Tuo Manskun välillä kuitenkin on käytävä aivan tukkeessa ja ahtailta istuimilta tulee viemään pysäkkiaikaa. Varsinkin ahtaassa etuosassa. Mutta näin saadaaan matkustajat pois häiritsemästä aikatauluja.


Kyllä se HSL on ihmeellinen lafka, kun se osaa aina tehdä kaiken väärin, myös silloin kun se parantaa asioita. Huvittaa ajatella millaista kommentointia täällä olisi, jos vaihto olisi toisin päin. Oltaisiin kyllä tosi nopeasti osoittamassa kuinka kokonaispaikkojen määrä laskee.

Noin käytännössä eri linjoja päivittäin ja erityisesti ruuhka-aikaan käyttävänä tuo uhkakuva on vetäisty ihan hatusta. Ihan yhtä tehokkaasti ne Valmettienkin käytävät tukkeutuu niin, että penkeiltä on hankala päästä ulos. Arcticeissa ainakin oman kokemuksen mukaan pääsee juuri tuon korkeuseron takia helpommin käytävälle täydessäkin raitiovaunussa käytävälle kuin Valmeteissa, joissa joutuu hankalasti kampeamaan itsensä ulos penkkien välistä.

----------


## tohpeeri

Minä olen siitä poikkeuksellinen yksilö, että niin Articeissa kuin Varioissa istun mieluiten neljän hengen penkeissä ja mieluiten menosuuntaan. Käytän nimittäin hyödyksi pöytiä ja pistän kassini siihen. Kumma, että harva hyödyntää näitä pöytiä mitä nyt jotkut pitävät niitä ruokapöytinä.

----------


## 339-DF

Paha on ruveta makuasioista kiistelemään, mutta mistäs me sitten kiistelisimme, kun ei tosiasioistakaan kannata?  :Smile: 

Minusta on itsestäänselvyys, että linjoille 4 ja 10 tuodaan Articit. Niiden istumapaikkamäärä on reilusti muuta kalustoa korkeampi, ja on vain kohtuullista, että Mannerheimintien kuormitetuilla linjoilla edes linjan päästä kyytiin tuleville voidaan se istumapaikka tarjota. On se huvittavaa lukea toisaalta, miten liikennettä tihennetään bussi- tai junapuolella siksi, että kaikille ei riitä istumapaikkaa. Ratikkapuolella, ainakin kaupungin länsipuolella, siitä istumapaikasta ei voi kuin unelmoida. Nyt, kun asialle jotain yritetään tehdä, on syytä olla valittamatta.

Koskela on ainakin pääosin vain välivaihe, kyllä Articeja sijoitetaan ajan mittaan Töölööseenkin.

Sinänsä välipalavaunut ovat minusta mukavimpia matkustaa, koska niissä on paljon yksittäisiä istuimia katse menosuuntaan. Mutta Artic tulee hyvänä kakkosena, valovuosia ennen rämiseviä Varioita, joiden penkissä tulee selkäkin kipeäksi.

----------


## Makke93

HS kirjoittaa syksyn linjastouudistuksen vaikutuksista: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005510693.html

Viharatikan suma on saatu purettua useammalle linjalle, Ykkönen on löytänyt kovasti käyttäjiä ja koko linjaston nousut ovat kasvaneet 10% vuodentakaisesta. 

Suuri osa artikkelista käsittelee tungosta linjoilla 4 ja 10, sekä sitä miten se aijotaan ratkaista tuomalla linjoille Articit, mistä täällä onkin ollut jo puhetta.

----------


## j-lu

Jutussa kiintoisa knoppi, että Manskulla tehdään neljäsosa kaikista raitioliikenteen matkoista. Ymmärtääkseni se on noin 15 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa, tai 365 päivään jaettuna reilut 40k, saa korjata.

Aika paljon olisi matka-aikasäästöjä tarjolla laittamalla Lasipalatsilta Tullinpuomille pari kilometriä rataa kuosiin.

----------


## Max

Jännää noissa tilastoissa on sekin, että yhdistelmälinjan 3/2/7 eri osilla on hyvin erilaiset kuormitukset:
2 - 1,3 milj. matkaa
3 - 1,8 milj. matkaa
7 - 2,2 milj. matkaa

Lisäksi kymppi on jäänyt matkustajamäärissä neljännelle sijalle linjojen 4, 9 ja 7 jälkeen, vaikka ysin ja seiskan tarjonta on selvästi pienempi. Pitäisikö tästä päätellä, että jos 25% matkoista tehdään Manskulla, niin Jätkäsaaren rata ei jää siitä kauas jälkeen?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jännää noissa tilastoissa on sekin, että yhdistelmälinjan 3/2/7 eri osilla on hyvin erilaiset kuormitukset:
> 2 - 1,3 milj. matkaa
> 3 - 1,8 milj. matkaa
> 7 - 2,2 milj. matkaa
> 
> Lisäksi kymppi on jäänyt matkustajamäärissä neljännelle sijalle linjojen 4, 9 ja 7 jälkeen, vaikka ysin ja seiskan tarjonta on selvästi pienempi. Pitäisikö tästä päätellä, että jos 25% matkoista tehdään Manskulla, niin Jätkäsaaren rata ei jää siitä kauas jälkeen?


Kympin luvut selittynevät sillä, että se ei ole heilurilinja. Sen sijaan nelosella, ysillä ja seiskalla on selvästi kaksi vahvaa päätä kullakin. Eli keskustassa iso osa matkustajista vaihtuu ja sitä myöten myös tulee lisää nousuja. Eli hieman varovainen täytyy tulkinnoissa olla, kun tilasto on pelkistä housuista. Yleiskuvan nousujen avulla saa, mutta esimerkiksi juuri kympin matkustajamäärät ovat todennäköisesti Manskulla suunnilleen samat kuin nelosellakin. Samoin yhdistelmälinjankin kuorma saattaa olla tasainen, jos noilla osilla, missä on enemmän nousuja, vastaavasti tehtäisiin lyhyitä matkoja. Sitä en äkkipäätään osaa sanoa, onko näin.

----------


## moxu

Manskun ratikoiden vakikäyttäjänä en kyllä mitenkään voi pitää paranuksena sitä, että vanha seiska eli käytännössä joka kolmas vuoro poistui. Vaikka olen jonkin verran saanut iloa käyttää myös uutta kolmosta kulkiessani Kallion suuntaan (ja siinä kieltämättä on hyvin tilaa, olen usein saanut olla jos en vaunun ainoa, niin ainakin melkein ainoa matkustaja Alppilan-Meikun välisellä osuudella), olen yhä vankemmin sitä mieltä, että seuraavassa uudistuksessa kolmoset pitäisi palauttaa vanhoille kiertolinjoilleen ja Pasilasta tuleva kakkonen lisätä Kelan ja Erottajan välille tasoittamaan vallitsevaa tilannetta.
Pianhan niitä Articeja taitaakin joka linjalle riittääkin, joten sikäli ei syytä huoleen. Välipalaniveletkin palvelevat ihan hyvin samoilla linjoilla -olennaisinta olisi, että vuoroja olisi riittävästi.

----------


## Makke93

Tässä 2014-2024 suunnitelmassa on esiintynyt vaihtelevasti 2:n vieminen Mannerheimintieltä Topeliuksenkadulle. Onko Nordensköldinkatu-Topeliuksenkatu-Töölön tori välin rakentamisesta vielä mitään kunnon päätöstä vai vain haudattuja mainintoja suunnitelmissa?

----------

